# 6/15 Raw Thread: MGK's LITTLE BONEY ASS CATCHING THAT FADE



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Looking forward to seeing Brock back. Disappointed I have to sit through all these Raw's with freakin Sheamus as Mr. MITB.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

So what the fuck was the point of the KOTR? To just make Barrett into a joke gimmick or something? I remember when dirt sheets said Vince wanted to make him into some sort of British dancer. Well this ain't far off if he's going to be fucking jobbing to R-Truth on pre-shows. Fuck. Give him his podium and let him do what got him over. Fucking lame as shit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

In for hope of Owens killing it on the microphone, Ambrose starting to lose it because he can't seem to get the job done and Brock Lesnar tearing shit up.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

I am actually predicting a Ambrose heel turn very soon. Frustrated, I Think it is inevitable. Looking forward to seeing Lesner tear shit up.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

No mention about Paige getting screwed over by the twins :aj3


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Am I the only one slightly disappointed that they haven't fully committed to pulling the trigger on Rollins' face turn? I just felt the timing was right recently :shrug

Nothing really drawing me in at the minute which is such a shame. I mean Sheamus with the MITB, completely sucked any air of the room last night. Usually so buzzing after MITB but the fact he could hold that thing for a year and get a shit ton of screen time because it absolutely pisses me off. Such a waste.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Well maybe that is a personal thing. Because I happen to like Heel Sheamus. Now if Face Sheamus wan mitb. I would agree. But I don't know Heel Shaemus running a mock of wwe, could be fun. Besides who is to say he won't cash in tommorro and fail haha.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Wow, another rapper on RAW. Only way I'm watching that segment is if he takes an F5.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> So what the fuck was the point of the KOTR? To just make Barrett into a joke gimmick or something? I remember when dirt sheets said Vince wanted to make him into some sort of British dancer. Well this ain't far off if he's going to be fucking jobbing to R-Truth on pre-shows. Fuck. Give him his podium and let him do what got him over. Fucking lame as shit.


Ever since Barrett showed up as the Leader of the Nexus, they've been talking about how he might be the first British World Champ and yet we get crap like this. I don't mind Barrett going on a losing streak, but yes jobbing to R-Truth CLEAN on a PPV pre-show is just AWFUL! Barrett sure as hell deserves better than this!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

I still remember when Barrett stared at JR. JR was like I have been in this buisness along time I have never seen an icy, glare from someone ever haha. The potential is their. But these screwy endings, and the way he is been booked. Look at him he is over 6 feet, in great shape. He is a monster to be honest. Why Creative thought jobbing to Truth was a good idea I don't know. I just hope he gets a rematch on raw, you do know they always have rematches, and destroys Truth.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

At least Sheamus isn't boring the total fuck out of us with his annoying Irish tales :draper2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

R-truth is one of the five points but paige/nikki isnt???!!!
Dont get me wrong i like r-truth. But was his match a bigger highlight?? No!!!!!

So for that....HEY WWE!!!!


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

We _might_ get a surprise return from Lesnar. If not, then he's definitely showing up next week.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Brock is back isn't he :mark:

Looking forward to finally seeing Heyman again too. Let's just hope it's not just a normal 'Brock standing around whilst Heyman whistles off lots of reasons why Brock is mad'.

Besides, have they even thought of a reason for lifting his suspension lol. I'm sure HHH or whomever will reveal that tonight and out will come Lesnar.

Edit: Bollocks, or is it next week he's back?


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Brock said:


> Brock is back isn't he :mark:
> 
> Looking forward to finally seeing Heyman again too. Let's just hope it's not just a normal 'Brock standing around whilst Heyman whistles off lots of reasons why Brock is mad'.
> 
> ...


I think i saw on Reddit that he's due back on 22/06, so that would be next monday, though after a quick google search, a lot of sites think he's back tonight. Here's hoping they're right.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Oh well, ill reserve my post 'till next week lol. Unless he makes a surprise appearance tonight.

Maybe HHH will hint at bringing him back, or mention the suspension, or Heyman. Something. 

Still, looking forward to more Cena/Owens stuff tonight.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Barrett feuding with R-Truth while Sheamus is Mr MITB. Should be the other way around.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



The Regent Alien. said:


> R-truth is one of the five points but paige/nikki isnt???!!!
> Dont get me wrong i like r-truth. But was his match a bigger highlight?? No!!!!!


Considering how that match ended, I would assume they want everyone to forget about it. 

Looking forward to Owens/Cena and what they do with Rollins & Ambrose after Rollins won. Not looking forward to Hillbilly Jesus' 10 min. rambling promo and Reigns' "Duckface, Cock Fist, Belee Dat" retort.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



brxd said:


> Barrett feuding with R-Truth while Sheamus is Mr MITB. Should be the other way around.


Gym buddies man. Gym buddies.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Gym buddies man. Gym buddies.


I wish i was one of Hunter's gym buddies. I'd love to get a push i don't deserve


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Fandangohome said:


> I wish i was one of Hunter's gym buddies. I'd love to get a push i don't deserve


Since Steph has hit the weights, I dont think he needs a spot anymore from one of the boys. She can handle it.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Anyone feel like a segment could happen with Rollins getting all cocky with the authority behind him, then he has some kind of altercation with Ambrose, Kane and J&J, where they all start brawling only for Brock Lesnar to come out and destroy everyone before leaving. This leaves Sheamus to pick up the pieces and cash in. Obviously this only works if they want Sheamus to cash in this early but I do feel something like this is a possibility.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Blackhawks tonight so I've got no fucks to give about this Raw. Maybe Owens will cut another epic promo that I can check out later.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Is Lesnar confirmed yet?


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

With Sheamus winning Money In The Bank, I wouldn't be surprised if he cashes in on RAW tonight. Whether he wins the WWE World Heavyweight Title is another question, but I expect a quick cash in from Sheamus.

Looking forward to an Owens promo on Cena. Man, I want to see Cena do his U.S. Title open invitational, and for Owens to accept and win the title. 

Hopefully Lesnar returns tonight!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Sheamus will fail his cash-in. He's too boring to be the WHC. He would be fine during a brand split, such as when he won the Rumble (2012?) and went for the heavy weight title. He's not face-of-the-company material.

At least Rollins is an entertaining heel (though I miss J&J).


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

This is what I don't understand about the WWE. If they were going to award Sheamus with this MITB then why not build him up big time prior to? His return was underwhelming. He changed his look which was a smart idea. However, it seemed to all stop there. Everything else about him is no different than before. Where is the change?

*Forgive me father for I have sinned*

One of the ideas I feel the WWE should have come up with was something along these lines. Sheamus returns, but not alone. We find that Sheamus now has a personal "Irish Catholic Priests", an obvious actor. After every match Sheamus is forgiven for his sins. I think it would add to this fresh character of his that has been lacking for 6 years. The Priest would bless only Sheamus, and look at the other person as if they were already condemned to hell. This is not a Sheamus religious nut gimmick, but merely part of an act, or presence.

*Entrance*

I don't think his entrance is bad, but there is very little going on. I want to see something more creative. Perhaps some modern Celtic armor, war paint on face, or chest? A long, dramatic, entrance that is border line dark, but very heavy as his music should be. He should rise from a pit of fire, beneath the stage like Rey Mysterio used to do, except without the pop up in air. We should be able to talk about his entrance on these forums when we talk about great entrances. If he is a main event talent, he needs a main event entrance.

*Fit Finlay*

At some point I think Sheamus will need some more folks to surround himself with. His story should be told like Conan The Barbarian, or Conan The Destroyer, can't remember which one it was. Finlay can tell his story. Obviously, Sheamus lacks a real back story, or even another mouth piece. Finlay can provide both. Eventually, Sheamus turns on Finlay, cracking his skull with a shillelagh, Finlay's old shillelagh. Once again Sheamus will asks for forgiveness from his personal priest.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Waiting for Brock to open a giant can of wuppass :brock4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Please give me some Swagger. You had him on Smackdown, no reason to not squeeze him on here.

And please some new feuds, good lord, we're going into like the third PPV of all the same feuds, man.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Skipping this week will just watch highlights on youtube. Brock is back next week eeeeeeee


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Brock's returning tonight? PLEASE! Haven't given the slightest fuck about anything, other than Owens, since he left. Hopefully it's true.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

with brock returning ill tune in. i really hope i dont have to wait til 11:05 to see him tho


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Another terribly organised Wyatt feud coming right up...

Reigns promo -> Wyatt promo -> Repeat -> Insulting 'vicious' PG rated attack on Reigns -> Wyatt promo -> Reigns promo -> PPV Match -> The end.

They just can't do anything right with this guy.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

That Rollins/Ambrose preview plus the Ambrose promo after the match yesterday basically says that Ambrose will fuck off from the main event scene again. :/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

*POSSIBLE SPOILER:*






















> According to Pwinsider.com, Brock Lesnar has arrived in Cleveland, which is where tonight’s Raw is taking place.



Ohhhhh yeaahhhhh.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Hopefully the reports about Brock returning tonight are true, it's always great to see Lesnar tear shit up. It would be great to see Owens come out and gloat about what he did to Cena after their match last night.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

*The only thing I am looking forward to is Brock Lesnar returning and the other's. Well, I just feel lot's of disappointment coming around tonight.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

* Raw is in Cleveland? lol that means that Ziggler and Miz are from Cleveland again tonight. One night out of the year they claim Cleveland*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

*Lesnar needs to end up with the briefcase somehow. Or Sheamus just cashes in and gets it out of the way tonight and goes on to be transitional champion for THE BEAST INCARNATE. *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Why do I feel like they're really going to go through with keeping Ambrose off TV and sell his knee for weeks? Why can't we have nice things?


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Someone is going to get BORKED tonight!


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

HHH to screw over Rollins the same way he did bryan when Orton cashed in? Sheamus becomes the new leader of the authority. We get HHH vs Rollins at SS and Brock vs Sheamus. The screwjob will take place at battleground between Brock and Rollins. Rollins says he doesn't need the authority to beat Brock but they come out anyways and cause a DQ, they destroy Brock, Rollins is not pleased. HHH pretends to apologize only to pedigree Rollins and he then brings out Sheamus to cashin.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

^ Yeah hope not, that would be just a rehashed storyline from last summer.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> ^ Yeah hope not, that would be just a rehashed storyline from last summer.


Rehashed? No way it would involve sheamus who's a bright young up and comer


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Raw seems to be in Cleveland every fucking month.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Raw's in Ziggler's hometown tonight so I expect they'll have something mildly special planned for him.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> So what the fuck was the point of the KOTR? To just make Barrett into a joke gimmick or something? I remember when dirt sheets said Vince wanted to make him into some sort of British dancer. Well this ain't far off if he's going to be fucking jobbing to R-Truth on pre-shows. Fuck. Give him his podium and let him do what got him over. Fucking lame as shit.


Its pretty clear that Barrett fucked up royally somehow. Doghouse X1000


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

I don't know if we can specualted Barrett stuffed up backstage. But I don't know the whole KOTR was so rushed, and when Barrett wan it felt really anti climatic. And if you haven't realized that is Barrett's third loss in a row to Truth. He lost clean to him on Main Event or Smackdown. He lost clean at EC. And now he has jobbed to him at the pre show of MITB. So yeah maybe somethings going on. Barrett needs a big win on Raw today.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

I think we're going to see the rise of Ambrose. He's a position where it feels like they're starting to screw him over by overlooking him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



StraightYesSociety said:


> I think we're going to see the rise of Ambrose. He's a position where it feels like they're starting to screw him over by overlooking him.


I think they pretty much wrote him off TV last night.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



CM Pepsi said:


> Raw's in Ziggler's hometown tonight so I expect they'll have something mildly special planned for him.


He'll probably be on the receiving end of Bork smash


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Erik. said:


> I think they pretty much wrote him off TV last night.


Unfair treatment is the new way to get over. I could see another Bryan or CM Punk scenario. He's super over and barely wins anything.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Fandangohome said:


> He'll probably be on the receiving end of Bork smash


Which would be a step up from whatever he'd normally be doing. Plus who wouldn't want to see Ziggler sell the F5? (in reality tho Brock's basically face now so that's unlikely)


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

MGK? :tripsscust


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

If Lesner is to F5 anyonr I hope it is MGK FML...


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I've (sadly) seen MGK in concert. I've also been to several PWG shows. I'm 1000% sure Owens could out-rap MGK :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I've (sadly) seen MGK in concert. I've also been to several PWG shows. I'm 1000% sure Owens could out-rap MGK :lol


I think EVERYONE in the world can out-rap MGK

:HA


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Even Cena haha..


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

I hope Punk cuts another promo tonight...at the Blackhawks game.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

^ And buries a smark on twitter :grin2:


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Who is MGK?


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Fandangohome said:


> Who is MGK?


Apparently he's a rapper who I hadn't heard of til last night but having just checked him out on YouTube I would say rapper is a bit wide of the mark.

Got a feeling tonight will be beyond terrible although usually if I go in thinking that it tends not to be so bad. Blessed is he who expecteth nothing. Or summat like that.


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

so a heel champion and a heel #1 contender??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Machine Gun Kelly. I like him, that's just me though.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Just found out tonight that my ex didn't dump me for her but dumped me for my mate . 


Hopefully an Brock appearance will happen tonight.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

On the pre show right now you can see Bo Dallas and Ceasro putting on a dark match in the background lol. New Feud?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Mainboy said:


> Just found out tonight that my ex didn't dump me for her but dumped me for my mate .
> 
> 
> Hopefully an Brock appearance will happen tonight.



What? why do these cunts do this to you on mondays? tell them to fuck off. He's not your mate pal. 

I hope Brock does kill some bitches tonight, fo sho.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Awwww Cesaro putting the swing into the sharpshooter ... just for Kidd.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

And Ceasro just went over Dallas clean .


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Phaedra said:


> What? why do these cunts do this to you on mondays? tell them to fuck off. He's not your mate pal.
> 
> I hope Brock does kill some bitches tonight, fo sho.


Exactly. They always ruin monday's for me. 


Already have pal.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Mainboy said:


> Exactly. They always ruin monday's for me.
> 
> 
> Already have pal.


Happy to hear that :grin2:


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



StraightYesSociety said:


> I think we're going to see the rise of Ambrose. He's a position where it feels like they're starting to screw him over by overlooking him.


I thought Ambrose was going to disappear for a while, but I think WWE goes with the story "Dean Ambrose champion is bad for business"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Phaedra said:


> Happy to hear that :grin2:


She was an ugly bitch anyway. Think of paige only with a onion face.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Ready for this guy to show up tonight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

So which heel insult the Cavaliers and comes out in a Golden State Warriors jersey? Miz is a good bet or maybe The New Day!


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

I would really like to see Goldust and Cody (not Stardust) tonight.

I need some closure on the Dusty situation.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

i have a feeling that this show will be solely about brock and everything else will be filler.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> i have a feeling that this show will be solely about brock and everything else will be filler.


everything since he left has been filler


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

I ready to see Brock Lesnar fuck people up. I'm surprised how much he is working. I mean he is going to be on Raw almost two months straight.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Opening segment then bed for me I think


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Bring on the fuckery.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



IDONTSHIV said:


> So which heel insult the Cavaliers and comes out in a Golden State Warriors jersey? Miz is a good bet or maybe The New Day!


Lesner!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

ITS TIME! :rollins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Let the #WWEFUCKERY begin


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Let the complaining begin!!


Also the summer of Brock begins tonight!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

RIP Dusty


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Please have Lesnar show tonight


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Dusty Rhodes...oh man...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Mainboy said:


> She was an ugly bitch anyway. Think of paige only with a onion face.


You can dae better pal. 

not this video package again, I swear i don't need to cry again tonight.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Why didn't they do this at the start MITB last night?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

He's just a common man, working hard with his hands.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Imagine, when Hogan dies it will probably be national mourning


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Goddammit I'm already on my ladytime, jfc what is WWE trying to do to me. :mj2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

:kd RIP Dusty


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Daniel Bryan is in the building

Hopefully Brock Suplexes him a few times


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

My first Raw since early May


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

WWE makes the best videos


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Where the fuck is Lesnar? Lets get this show on the road already


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Oh god the feels again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Very classy, but i always hate to see these. Surprised to see Bryan there. They put their top guys in a line in the front row with Vince,Steph and HH in that line too. Still shocked Dusty is gone.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Blue eye sole. Dusty was Rachel Dolezal except Dusty was real.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



gamegenie said:


> Why didn't they do this at the start MITB last night?


They did


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



birthday_massacre said:


> WWE makes the best videos


USED TO. 

This is one of their recent better videos


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Love that moment of Dusty giving the nxt title to the future.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

RIP Dusty. Great video package.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

The 80s were so GOAT. People were allowed to rush the ring after a match.

:banderas


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

WWE won't have a choice but to turn Codydust face when he returns to television.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Dusty Rhodes the legend.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Dusty was so damn over back then! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

RIP Dusty, once again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

American Dream :mj2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

*R.I.P. to Dusty Rhodes*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Rollins with the clean win.

He is the man, face turn in coming


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

:lmao Dat douchebag smile.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

In before somebody (probably Rollins) mentions the Cavs losing to the Warriors in the Finals.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

That heat for Rollins.

:mark:

What a shit-eating grin. :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Some wrestler needs to do a Bionic Elbow and a Flip, Flop and Fly tonight. Finish with a sleeperhold...Tribute.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Cue lesnar's music :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Is it me or does the belt look bigger today?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



birthday_massacre said:


> They did


I'm talking about have all the wrestlers out on the ramp for the bell ringing in memory of Dusty. 

They just started off the Kickoff show and then the PPV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

This segment needs a huge heaping helping of Brock! :mark;


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

No King or Booker tonight? :nice


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

RIP Dream.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Wasted no time for an ad break


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

COMMERCIALS ALREADY?!?

Show starts
Seth makes entrance
--> commercials


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Commercialmania baby!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Weird commercial placement. Something is happening.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

FUCKKKKK COMMERICALMANIA!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



ShowStopper said:


> The 80s were so GOAT. People were allowed to rush the ring after a match.
> 
> :banderas


The fans were also more normal back then.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Seth walking like he took a dump in his pants. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

He won't be smiling when Bork comes out.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



gamegenie said:


> I'm talking about have all the wrestlers out on the ramp for the bell ringing in memory of Dusty.
> 
> They just started off the Kickoff show and then the PPV.


That footage was from last nights PPV, you know that right?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

The real future just walked into the building!


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Seth For Business


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Shadowcran said:


> Some wrestler needs to do a Bionic Elbow and a Flip, Flop and Fly tonight. Finish with a sleeperhold...Tribute.


and a Dusty Finish or two because there wasn't enough last night :side:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

So commercial before the 20 miniute monologue? That's different.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



A-C-P said:


> No King or Booker tonight? :nice


You'd rather Saxton? :serious:

But why no Booker, though? He wasn't on Raw last week either, iirc.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

One thing I've always hated about death is the fake love it brings. No one gave a damn about Dusty before his unfortunate demise. Now apparently he's everyone's favourite superstar ever. Just my opinion.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Commercial in the Bank


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Let the commercials commence..small breaks for wrestling and/or wrestler promos...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

I'd like to say they're just getting an ad break out of the way now so we can have a longer segment or match later but we all know that's not true.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

These damn video packages.

I've cried over Dusty three times today because I keep subjecting myself to this stuff... Still can't believe he's gone.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

******Waits for BORK! BORK BA BA BA BORK! BORK! BORK BA BA BA BORK BORK! to hit.****


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Batman: Arkham Knight.

The game looks great.

That song sounds like crap.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



A-C-P said:


> American Dream :mj2


What's your "medicine" of choice to get you through this particular edition of RAW. Vodka works for me.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



JuxGiant said:


> You'd rather Saxton? :serious:
> 
> But why no Booker, though? He wasn't on Raw last week either, iirc.


Maybe he'll get BORKED tonight


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

I really dont want to sit through an entire RAW waiting for Brocks return, I hope it happens early


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cut to commercial damnit!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

WHAT THE FUCK IS JOHNNY FUCKBOY DOING THERE?!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Johnny Football getting booed :lol :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

That really was a good video for Dusty, it was so sad to hear Renee so upset last night.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

damn, Cleveland booing Johnny Football


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Johnny Football!? :booker


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

I'd love to be in the crowd while you sit around for 7 minutes while Rollins stands in the ring with his music playing waiting for the ad break to end.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Oh fuck, its Manziel! 

You want a heel?!?!? Boy oh boy.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

First time I saw Dusty was when he made a brief appearance in Mid South Championship Wrestling.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Lawler not there is surprising as he's a Browns fan


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

They let Manziel out of the rehab clinic to see Raw? Good Jerb mental health people's..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

I don't think Seth has been a good champion. Just my opinion. This run would have been a great IC run, but world champion? Nope.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

MONDAY NIGHT ROLLINS


:mark: :mark: :mark:

:rollins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



IDONTSHIV said:


> What's your "medicine" of choice to get you through this particular edition of RAW. Vodka works for me.



Crown Royal Maple on the rocks tonight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Oh look, it's a guy who was a good college football player. How's that NFL gif working out for you, Johnny?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



The Absolute said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS JOHNNY FUCKBOY DOING THERE?!!!


Watching a real star in the ring?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

WELCOME TO MONDAY NIGHT ROLLINS! 

:Cocky


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Monday Night Rollins! :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> One thing I've always hated about death is the fake love it brings. No one gave a damn about Dusty before his unfortunate demise. Now apparently he's everyone's favourite superstar ever. Just my opinion.


Everybody loves you when you're dead, mate. Same thing happened with Eddie.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

MONDAY NIGHT ROLLINS


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Monday Night Rollins


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Kinda bizarre that a HEAVYWEIGHT champion is so small that even the W-letter in the belt is wider than him


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Monday Night Rollings... Good one Seth, I like that.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



all in all... said:


> everything since he left has been filler


That's how I know it to be true.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Sheamus cash-in tonight

Imagine

fuck that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Seth is so magnanimous acknowledging the efforts of Dean. Seth is just the new standard of excellence, though! :mark:


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Doesn't quite sound like a promo from a guy about to turn face


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Oh look, it's a guy who was a good college football player. How's that NFL gif working out for you, Johnny?


Think he cares, he just sits there and laughs at his contract lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



JuxGiant said:


> You'd rather Saxton? :serious:
> 
> 
> 
> But why no Booker, though? He wasn't on Raw last week either, iirc.



I would prefer it just be Cole/JBL without a 3rd guy but I will take what I can get


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Well...if they were wanting to turn Seth babyface, they sure arent starting tonight...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Seth forget his lines?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

What is with this stupid directing with flashes to still images from last night. Awful.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

He made a list :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth acknowledging all the little people aka J&J Security.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Manziel is a Miz fan!!!:lol

Well yeah, I'm from Ohio. And yes, the Miz fits in real well there. But at least his dad brought Mr. Hero to the world.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



KakeRock said:


> Kinda bizarre that a HEAVYWEIGHT champion is so small that even the W-letter in the belt is wider than him


HBK would like to speak with you.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

uh oh.. face turn

edit : nvm lol


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Sheamus, come out and kill Seth please.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

That "Rollins sucks" sign lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Aww Rollins is making me tear up.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Finally getting a chance to catch Raw live.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

First, I wanna thank seth rollins.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

He forgot to thank Seth Rollins.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is the local access public TV station directing this? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> One thing I've always hated about death is the fake love it brings. No one gave a damn about Dusty before his unfortunate demise. Now apparently he's everyone's favourite superstar ever. Just my opinion.


I love the Rhodes family and always have, I think they're the best family in the history of the business. Other deaths haven't really affected me at all but this one shook me real bad.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



A-C-P said:


> I would prefer it just be Cole/JBL without a 3rd guy but I will take what I can get


Given what Byron does they are without a third guy.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



ST1TCH said:


> These damn video packages.
> 
> I've cried over Dusty three times today because I keep subjecting myself to this stuff... Still can't believe he's gone.


I know, and to make matters worse we are in for a lot more sad video packages over the next 5-15 years, Maybe more than we even realize.
:sadpanda


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



SP103 said:


> They let Manziel out of the rehab clinic to see Raw? Good Jerb mental health people's..
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


He's gonna be off the wagon by the start of the second hour at this rate.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanking himself...what a guy


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I would like to thank Me, myself, and I

:Cocky :rollins :rollins4


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> What is with this stupid directing with flashes to still images from last night. Awful.


Yeah I was wondering about that too, so stupid and distracting.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Seth Rollins :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! 

"Seth Rollins....Seth Rollins....Seth Rollins"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Seth Rollins forgot to mention Tyler Black


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

I guess it's at this point that Seth burns bridges with the authority.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

And who do you love? Seth Rollins. And Seth Rollins. And Seth Rollins.

He could have an orgy with himself.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*#SethRollins*


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

This is a good promo.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Writers got nothing tonight.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Are Trips and Steph faces or heels? I can never tell anymore.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Top Five
1 Rollins
2 Rollins
3 Rollins
4 Rollins
5 Rollins
Because he spits hot fire.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Uh ohhhh.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope this is going somewhere...BIG


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Oh look, it's a guy who was a good college football player. How's that NFL gif working out for you, Johnny?


Yeah, they find out the defensive lineman can chase them down and the holes that were there in college aren't as pros.

But hey, all he has to do is get to a 500 record after a couple years he can cash a huge undeserving contract like cam newton.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins list of 1004 Rollins.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Rollins should totally name drop Curry right now


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

"I might as well punch my ticket to the fake HOF that means nothing!"


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ROllins is gold. The best heel in years since HHH himself. They just love to hate him.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

This is brilliant! :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

fpalm And there's the sports curse reference. Thanks Seth.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

There's no way I'm naming my kid justin bieber.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Writers got nothing tonight.


They have 5 weeks until the next pay per view of course they were going to phone this one in.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Camera guy :ha:


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Heyman has his work cut out for him tonight. This is a fantastic promo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Parents naming their kids Little Seth. :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

If you're starting to hate Seth Rollings, then his job as top heel is done to perfection


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are they are going to turn the authority face and not rollins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Johnny Idiot Face :Cocky


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

LMAO CHEAP HEAT


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

It's true
It's true


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ohio about to riot :lmao


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So HHH will be the babyface in this feud...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

heh, idiotface


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Johnny Idiot.

:rollins

BasedRollins


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rollins going in :banderas :LOL


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ooooo...Johnny Idiot Face

He didn't make fun of the Indians? Too easy?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Rollins KILLING shit right now.

Hope Lesnar comes to kill him


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dat cameraman botch :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Johnny Idiot Face" 

LOL! 

And Seth is the heel? Could have fooled me, haha.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

That heat!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:rollins :buried Cleveland.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lebron ain't bringing that title home, Rollins is definitely right about that.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

JuxGiant said:


> Rollins should totally name drop Curry right now


Oh snap, he basically did it!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Damn this is one of Rollins' finest entitled shit promos, and he plays a real solid entitled little shit.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

I hope the ones that don't like Manziel will remember to call him Johnny Idiotface.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Now that's a pretty good heel promo right there. Johnny Idiotface, I can dig it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Rollins with the first cleveland bury of the night.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

From god, to Cain, to Seth


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Rollins killing it


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"Johnny Idiot-face"

:lmao Talk that shit, Rollins!

You can diss 2 of our 3 teams, but you couldn't take a shot at the Tribe? GTFO


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

lunatic :lel


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Rollins is just the greatest 

The Devils favourite Dinosaur :yes


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> If you're starting to hate Seth Rollings, then his job as top heel is done to perfection


How the fuck can you hate him


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Rollins killed it in that promo. The heat was glorious.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh god not another cringe PG era brawl.....


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

The Cameraman running away from the hard-camera... :lmao


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Dean sells worse than even John Cena lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Lunatic Hinge


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Why are they fighting? Lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Great start to raw! Maybe Rollins best promo ever.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Prayer Police said:


> From god, to Cain, to Seth


Your signature is golden stuff


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Vyer said:


> Top Five
> 1 Rollins
> 2 Rollins
> 3 Rollins
> ...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why would Rollins run away? It's not like Dean had a weapon. Stupid booking. Seth just won last night.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This is better than most opening segments recently.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

hm was hoping they'd evolve beyond this feud after the legit match last night


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Blow your nose Dean :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought this feud was over.

fpalm


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dino with that cheap Foley pop.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Well...that was nuclear heat.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess they don't know what to do with Ambrose.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rollins still does nothing for me, but that heat was undeniable. Jesus.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Batista


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rollins killing it


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ambrose4


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Didn't make fun of the Indians.....Last time they won a World Series, Harry Truman was in his first term as President....Israel was not yet a country....My mother wasn't even born yet(1951). 67 years.....Hell, I think Bill Clinton wasn't even born yet....


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Didn't someone have a sit in a few weeks ago?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

LOOOL this show


----------



## Windows10 (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, at least Ambrose made Rollins look like a bitch.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

2 commercial breaks down, 2 million to go


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Dean Ambrose is the most over guy in WWE right now bar NONE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice to see all of the Seth praise on here tonight.

:drose


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, okay ... Lesnar? number one contenders match for Battleground?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I swear if fuckin Kane comes out or if HHH/Steph put Ambrose vs Kane...*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Ambrose is sitting in a chair on Raw everybody call your friends!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

"Looks at title of thread" So, were not even going to pretend that this show will be worth a damn?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lesnar should wreck Ambrose and take him off TV. I don't want to see him float around like an idiot and job for another several months.*


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Bout time we had another break imo


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Please no Kane.....


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

what... why?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I hate working for the opening of Raw when Rollins brings it. I wish a video of this was going up tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*GET THAT LUNATIC OUT OF MY RING!!!* :vince5


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Is the conquorer scheduled tonight? you know so I know whether to stop watching or not


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This is fresh as its not damn hhh and steph opening the show. Just allowing the top two guys in wwe currently to do their thing, and the crowd are lapping it up. Love or hate Rollins, you cannot deny the heat he is generation. The crowd just love to hate him. Reminded me a bit of Rocks 2002 Toronto promo.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Ambrose vs Kane incoming. Kane was in wrestling attire during the Dusty Rhodes tribute.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The old sit in routine. C'mon Dino your better than this jobber move. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Phaedra said:


> Okay, okay ... Lesnar? number one contenders match?


Why? Lesnar still has a title shot owed to him.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"Sit in." :cole


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Bout time we had another break imo


Yeah. Crazy USA Network running so few commercials. Jeez.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

No authority in sight and the crowd was super hot...you would figure wwe would get a clue


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I thought this feud was over.
> 
> fpalm


it should be.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Hawkke said:


> I know, and to make matters worse we are in for a lot more sad video packages over the next 5-15 years, Maybe more than we even realize.
> :sadpanda


This right here is why I drink.

If I make my life shorter that's less people that I have to watch die. I hadn't even thought about losing Dusty because he wasn't even 70, that made it worse though. We're losing Flair soon, I think.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Batz said:


> Please no Kane.....


Please please don't be Kane....


Please tell me Kane has the night off!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Great opening promo. The thanks list and the "parents are going to name their kids after me" line were gold.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I didn't see the PPV last night......but did Ambrose lose clean?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Didn't make fun of the Indians.....Last time they won a World Series, Harry Truman was in his first term as President....Israel was not yet a country....My mother wasn't even born yet(1951). 67 years.....


The curse of Cleveland.. I am starting to think it really is going to last forever, I think the last Ohio team I remember winning any league championship was the Crew, the Columbus Soccer team!

Maybe it's just time to move the Cavs, Indians and Browns down to Columbus. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

we have had just as much ad time as WWE time


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

samizayn said:


> Rollins still does nothing for me, but that heat was undeniable. Jesus.


Cleveland IS full of haters, though! Especially since they lost last night. Again! LOL. 

The city of Cleveland literally hasn't had a championship of any kind in like 50 years. So, Seth was hitting below the belt major.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Xiao said:


> Ambrose vs Kane incoming. Kane was in wrestling attire during the Dusty Rhodes tribute.


That was footage from last night. :rollins


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

BuzzKillington said:


> No authority in sight and the crowd was super hot...you would figure wwe would get a clue


Lot to do with it being Cleveland, but yeah, Rollins was excellent out there.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why? Lesnar still has a title shot owed to him.


Because purportedly that will be Lesnar's match at Battleground, a number one contender match.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Dean Ambrose sitting in a ring this is mouth see tv folks like wow watch all those crazy facial expression he's a LUNATIC


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is there anyone who still thinks Rollins sucks on the mic?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> That was footage from last night. :dusty


Please no Kane


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose just sitting in the ring better than 90% of what is normally on Raw

:ambrose4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give him some anti psychotics and send him on his merry way.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That's a new hairdo on Steph. Most interesting part of this segment lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Seth face turn :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Including the BEAST


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

What happened to Booker? Sorry I haven't watched this show in 2 months.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Could be PORK LAZERS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Are we sports-entertained yet?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock Lesnar is the chosen one


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Authority about to unleash the BEAST on Rollins.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This Authority thing was played out a looong time ago and still ....


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol "Thanks for stopping bye  "


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Seth looks like a bitch compared to Triple H. Pure alpha and beta situation.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock4


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The weakest booked champion in recent memory. Has to be.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Fella time!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH NOT this clown


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie really isn't needed on TV. Should just be H as the "Authority figure." Steph adds no value whatsoever.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh god


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fellllllaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup. Lol. Here's my boy!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Sheamus might have the best theme in the e right now


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose jobbing to sheamus fpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

screw sheamus. Lesnar will be on later tonight though ... i hope.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Good segment turned shit.

Super Sheamus won't lose, so dq incoming.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

WHAT A REACTION FOR MISTER MONEY IN THE BANK!

THE GUY IS A PHENOM!

HE GENERATES HEAT WITHOUT A SECOND THOUGHT!


Fuck off sheamus you talentless cunt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What's more deadly and toxic than Sheamus with a mic?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Sheamus with no heat.

Great job wwe


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

YOU LOOK STUPID


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

And now I'm not excited for Raw anymore.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Stop hating on Shaemus, he is the strongest heel right now.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Can hardly understand Sheamus....


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sheamus just looks stupid with the briefcase, funny as shit though.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank heavens it's not Kane!!!


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

I was wondering when we'd get a Sheamus v Ambrose feud.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

thank god giant bomb is back
time to put raw on mute


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Jeez, this is awful. End this promo, please k thanks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Irish Mr (Money in the Bank) T


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

If Sheamus EVER.......EH EH EVERRRRRRR becomes champion again, I'm done.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shaemus!! Things just picked up!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*LOLSHEAMUS LOLDEANISBURIED*


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

How is this not heat?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this should just be haymakers thrown all match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

If he was such a lunatic he would've taken the chair and wrapped it over Sheamus' head


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus is a dork.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't see Fella having anything to do with the WWE title picture until next April to June.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

And there goes the show's momentum. In the form of a flaming mohawk.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Authority about to unleash the BEAST on Rollins.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Since we're waiting for Brock to arrive. 

Where's everyone going on holiday this summer?

I'll be heading to Icmeler in Turkey 2 weeks on friday.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone realize that if Sheamus shaved his head and his face....he'd blind audiences completely? Be like wrestling a bottle of milk..

Still, he might look badass.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

legs are now wings


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Does Sheamus continue the time honored tradition of the briefcase winner losing repeatedly? Bet he does!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

It's like they literally said let's just wait exactly until 7:30 to actually start a match.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

BehindYou said:


> How is this not heat?


Smarks never let facts get in the way of their opinions


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Sheamus might have the best theme in the e right now


Dunno, Neville's is pretty awesome.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Brock Lesnar is the chosen one




Stannis Lesnar, the one true king.

Melisandre Heyman


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What is the creative's obsession with Sheamus? I just don't get it? Its the same with Big Show. What on earth do they see in these guys?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm kinda stoked that we won't have another PPV for another 5 weeks. Plenty of time to build feuds.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> What's more deadly and toxic than Sheamus with a mic?


your sig just gets better and better.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Is Brock scheduled tonight so I know whether to keep watching ...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I don't see Fella having anything to do with the WWE title picture until next April to June.



It will be sometime late fall/early winter I am guessing. No way is Sheamus going to be champ around WM time


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

What A Maneuver said:


> And there goes the show's momentum. In the form of a flaming mohawk.


You're delusional.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> What is the creative's obsession with Sheamus? I just don't get it? Its the same with Big Show. What on earth do they see in these guys?


It's HHH for Sheamus, not the writers. And Big Show is Vince's boy.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Best Themes Sheamus, Wyatt, Neville.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Just like the previous MITB winners, Sheamus should have a loosing streak before cashing in.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

COMMERCIALMANIA IS RUNNIN WILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hogan2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> It will be sometime late fall/early winter I am guessing. No way is Sheamus going to be champ around WM time


A boring ass Roman/Sheamus title feud will probably happen in the Fall.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Could they maybe stop interrupting matches with adverts now? because there is no second screen and you can't keep seeing the match if you wanted so a large portion of live action is missed by adverts. 

Can you imagine if they did that in the football? lol.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey at least I haven't seen this match in a little while. It's better than seeing the same match week in week out.

Although we'll probably get this match for the next 5 weeks so I might as well enjoy it the first time I see it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2015)

A week ago Sheamus was getting praise on here for being a good heel :drake1
Now people are pretending it never happened and they hate him
Now 100% convinced people on here have ADD


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> It will be sometime late fall/early winter I am guessing. No way is Sheamus going to be champ around WM time


He will be some face (one of the shield trios) feud around Royal rumble time imo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

a new record for raw 3 ads in 30 mins LOL


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Just arrived from work, have they teased a Lesnar appearance ? Has anything relevant happened ?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> What is the creative's obsession with Sheamus? I just don't get it? Its the same with Big Show. What on earth do they see in these guys?


His page has more than 7 million likes on facebook and has an international following.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> A boring ass Roman/Sheamus title feud will probably happen in the Fall.



I cannot fathom the atrocity that this would be.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I leave the country and this is the fuckery that happens. SHEAMUS is next in line for WWE title? You can't just simply put him in the main event but have to waste it on him instead of Neville or Reigns? What the fuck is this shit? BTW it took me 20 minutes to find Raw being out here in Belize. How's the show so far????????????


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Smarks never let facts get in the way of their opinions


What's really scary is that clowns like Jerichoholic actually believe the drivel that spews from their mouths. I wouldn't care if they were just trolling, but they're being serious. It's quite jarring.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

It's too damn hot, can't enjoy the show when I'm roasting.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok that new Colonel Sanders is creepy as fuck


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i missed the last few minutes, did sheanus come out, 'just because..'???


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Im not deep into the dirtsheets like I used to be, but Sheamus winning MITB will never make sense to me. Hell give to Reigns, hes going to win the title eventually. Reigns winning would have just sped up the process


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> your sig just gets better and better.


I think I've got 15 in there, but I can always improve the selection.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Stannis Lesnar, the one true king.
> 
> Melisandre Heyman


*Minor Spoilers*

Breh were u watching last night?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was the strangest return from commercial I've seen in a long time


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nine99 said:


> His page has more than 7 million likes on facebook and has an international following.


We are living in a world where a wrestler gets a push based on how many likes he has on Facebook. WOW


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Ok that new Colonel Sanders is creepy as fuck


Guarantee he's a kid toucher.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Stannis Lesnar, the one true king.
> 
> Melisandre Heyman


And Rollins as Joffrey :creepytrips


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I think I've got 15 in there, but I can always improve the selection.


Your sig really is great. Love the Rollins' smiley you chose. You should add :hbk1 to the mix :lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao I fucking love the WWE, they have a boring ass start to the match, go to a break where they have two decent spots they have to recap WHEN THEY COME BACK FROM THE BREAK.

It just makes no fucking sense and I can't help but love it :ti


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> What is the creative's obsession with Sheamus? I just don't get it? Its the same with Big Show. What on earth do they see in these guys?


He works out with Triple H, and in the words of Jim Cornette "That's pretty much all you need".


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

The Weeknd said:


> A week ago Sheamus was getting praise on here for being a good heel :drake1
> Now people are pretending it never happened and they hate him
> Now 100% convinced people on here have ADD


It's mostly trolls who come out of the woodwork to hate on Sheamus, because they're butthurt their midcarders are going nowhere.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

all in all... said:


> i missed the last few minutes, did sheanus come out, 'just because..'???


Authority sent him in to remove Dean Ambrose from the ring


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> *Minor Spoilers*
> 
> Breh were u watching last night?


Yeah. Stannis lives. I believe!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Remember Fit Finlay?

An Irish wrestler who actually had talent?


Fuck Sheamus.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Could they maybe stop interrupting matches with adverts now? because there is no second screen and you can't keep seeing the match if you wanted so a large portion of live action is missed by adverts.
> 
> Can you imagine if they did that in the football? lol.


The live taping is already more than 3 hours and full of a fair amount of repetition. I couldn't imagine how long everything would take if they stop things for commercial breaks!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> It will be sometime late fall/early winter I am guessing. No way is Sheamus going to be champ around WM time


I guess they could do a two month transitional thing during that time. It wouldn't feel right though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Evolution said:


> :lmao I fucking love the WWE, they have a boring ass start to the match, go to a break where they have two decent spots they have to recap WHEN THEY COME BACK FROM THE BREAK.
> 
> It just makes no fucking sense and I can't help but love it :ti


Yep. Lets have the good spots happen when they are at commercial.


If I was one of the wrestlers in the match, that would annoy me.

WWE gonna WWE.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Ok that new Colonel Sanders is creepy as fuck


Yes, I don't quite understand the target audience for that campaign, and that finger lickin sauce tastes like garbage.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Evolution said:


> :lmao I fucking love the WWE, they have a boring ass start to the match, go to a break where they have two decent spots they have to recap WHEN THEY COME BACK FROM THE BREAK.
> 
> It just makes no fucking sense and I can't help but love it :ti


We all love it in our own twisted way or otherwise we wouldn't be on here every single monday night watching this crap lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> And Rollins as Joffrey :creepytrips


Dany is Cena.

Dean = Ramsay


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Yeah. Stannis lives. I believe!


Even if that's true, what about anybody supporting him?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So how long will Sheamus' losing streak last before he cashes in since it seems like WWE has no imagination when it comes to the holders of the briefcase...unless your name is CENA.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

RKO an ass or two Randy


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck where is Brock going to fit in all of this?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god. A Sheamus/Orton feud. Because we haven't see enough boring matches between the two.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

2015 MITB Champ is 0-1. The trend continues.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Orton actually knows how to brawl unlike everyone else on the roster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roll up pins, forever and always.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fuckoff Orton,Boring cunt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And the tradition of the briefcase holder losing continues.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Randy Orton pulling an Austin? :austin


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Orton and Sheamus are STILL FIGHTING EACH OTHER? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

RKO/Sheamus again? I'd rather see a Sheamus/Ambrose feud.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stupid stupid stupid!!!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol. I like how Orton's titantron showed him RKO'ing Ambrose.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

why is sheamus vs orton still a thing


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Even if that's true, what about anybody supporting him?


No supporters. Joins Nights Watch, new Lord Commander. Beats White Walker ass. FEWER white walkers.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck this Orton/Sheamus feud.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton is biting off more than he can chew here. The Irish have a history of killing snakes.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wanted Orton to RKO that jobber Sheamus to hell. Fuckin looks like Nigel Thornberry on crack.*


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

So Ambrose is done sitting in the ring?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Mikecala98 said:


> 2015 MITB Champ is 0-1. The trend continues.


Idk what's worse for you

King of the Ring
Or 
Money in the Bank


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sheamus got busted open.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Sheamus got cut on the side of his head :/


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night FUCKERY (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Oh good they are continuing Orton/Sheamus :thumbsup


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Come on its Orton! I wonder if Orton, Wyatt, Ambrose well fight for the breifcase haha doubt it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I was over Orton/Fella 3 years ago.

Orton fist pounding the ring mat for the RKO is the equivalent to Shawn stopping in the corner for Sweet Chin Music. You just know he's not going to actually hit the move but the crowd falls for it everytime.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Rollins is going to get fed to Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Orton and Sheamus are STILL FIGHTING EACH OTHER? fpalm fpalm fpalm


This feud has started recently. What alternate dimension do you live in?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Fuck anything involving Sheamus


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

shutupchico said:


> why is sheamus vs orton still a thing


Because WWE


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

LOL. Harry & Lloyd. J & J are Dumb & Dumber!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is so humble that even the Iron Sheik couldn't make him humbler.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Idk what's worse for you
> 
> King of the Ring
> Or
> Money in the Bank


Good thing Barrett didn't get MITB or he would been released on raw tonight lol.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I guess they could do a two month transitional thing during that time. It wouldn't feel right though.



Yeah if WWE have put the MITB on Sheamus it's because they want him to have a proper reign with the title.

From now until Mania time, the title is going to revolve around the Shield guys. Reigns is gonna win it next and either Ambrose or a face Rollins is going to win it at Mania. After that person has had a run with the title for 2-3 months then Sheamus is going to cash-in. In fact, i'd say that Sheamus is going to be the first person to cash in his contract at the last minute before it runs out.

In the meantime i'd say that they're gonna build up Sheamus to be a main event player to face Lesnar at Mania (if Austin/Lesnar really isn't happening).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with the WCW mention.

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jamie on dat shine.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Idk what's worse for you
> 
> King of the Ring
> Or
> Money in the Bank


Looking at how they are burying Barrett i would defiantly say King of the Ring


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Orton is biting off more than he can chew here. The Irish have a history of killing snakes.


I gotta ask, who's the model?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Blackhawks already on and sony conference coming up. Sorry wwe, but you are the odd one out.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

IS THIS LIFE


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A new talking version of Joey Mercury :like


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Joey rocking the mic skills.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hahah fucking love that dude


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Joey Mercury getting the push of his career...in retirement


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Joey Mercury cut a good promo? What dimension am I in?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Y'all acting like Orton/Sheamus don't make magic when they're working a program together.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And the seeds to the Authority breakup and Rollins' fall from grace and eventual face turn are continuing to be planted..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Brock Lesnar is coming for you Seth. :rollins2



:Brock


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

So is J & J faces now or what?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Does Joey never shut up ?


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Where is Booker T? Noticed he wasn't there last week either.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is J&J's personal jobber. Textbook on how not to make a champ look strong!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

"The passing this past thursday"....

fucking tongue twista


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Watertaco said:


> What's really scary is that clowns like Jerichoholic actually believe the drivel that spews from their mouths. I wouldn't care if they were just trolling, but they're being serious. It's quite jarring.


It's not my fault that people can't accept pure fact.

You can live in you delusional little world where Sheamus is actually talented, but in the real world, everyone with a triple digit iq knows he's embarrassing to watch.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

shan22044 said:


> LOL. Harry & Lloyd. J & J are Dumb & Dumber!


Yeah, that was gold. Got me a good chuckle in.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

It speaks!!


It speaks well too!


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I'M CALLING IT CODY RHODES RETURNS TONIGHT.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Y'all acting like Orton/Sheamus don't make magic when they're working a program together.


Magically puts the entire audience to sleep at the same time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> I gotta ask, who's the model?


Leanna Decker. Check your visitor's wall.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

2003 Rock main eventing. 2015 Mercury V Current WWE Champion. Dreams do come true.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Interesting to see what there gunna do with JaJ security now
Hope to fuck they just dont phase them out
As a pairing they work brilliantly


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

JohnCooley said:


> Y'all acting like Orton/Sheamus don't make magic when they're working a program together.


Their collective IQ is sub 80's. What did you expect from these dumb smarks?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> Y'all acting like Orton/Sheamus don't make magic when they're working a program together.


Well based on the matches they've had the past two weeks it must be a sleeping spell.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I dont know how you guys sit through RAW every week, this shit is killing me...I wish we knew when Brocks segment was so I can tune out until then


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

JayGeezus said:


> Where is Booker T? Noticed he wasn't there last week either.


He was at MITB, perhaps they decided he doesn't belong at ring side as a commentator.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Watertaco said:


> This feud has started recently. What alternate dimension do you live in?


I live in the dimension where Sheamus/Orton is a tired and drawn out matchup where it is abysmal to watch. It's nearly as played out as Orton/Cena.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> It's not my fault that people can't accept pure fact.
> 
> You can live in you delusional little world where Sheamus is actually talented, but in the real world, everyone with a triple digit iq knows he's embarrassing to watch.


Whatever lets you sleep at night sweetheart.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nobody gives a fuck about Sheamus vs Orton


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I don't even......


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Ugh, I got such douche chills from that Roman Reigns PSA.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

;LOL REIGNS


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

by gawd roman


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Did anyone else see that ******-ass Roman Reigns ad? :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

REALLY Reigns. REALLY


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

R-truth :mark: bitness bout to pick up :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:dahell is Rtruth wearing?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

They are really making Rollins a little bitch. When 2 guys a foot shorter than you start talking shit you don't stand there grunting. Any other champion would have kicked the fuck out of them!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

How Kings in the ghetto looks.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL R Truth is amazing. Guy needs to have an IC title run before he retires.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Like I said, Reigns sucks monkey penuz.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:reigns is a little teapot.

Fuck this shit. Sony at E3 about to start.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Leanna Decker. Check your visitor's wall.


Goddess.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LOOK at this guy lmao


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Why does the black king have a plunger?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

King JoBarrett


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

WTF is this shite ?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Berlino said:


> Interesting to see what there gunna do with JaJ security now
> Hope to fuck they just dont phase them out
> As a pairing they work brilliantly


Honestly, I'd let them have a run in the tag division, seriously, screw it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They gave Truth a plunger as a scepter.

:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

R-Truth has a full-on crack-addict gimmick now.

I think I love it.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

R-Truth like the king of the sewer from Hey Arnold.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

AWWW so cute Reigns is a daddy, he is a good guy. That means I cant hate him, yeah right Vince..


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn, I had forgot about E3. Finally XBOX 360 backwards compatibility for XBOX One!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Did anyone else see that ******-ass Roman Reigns ad? :lmao


..not that..there's anything..wrong with..that.. ..


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I dont know how you guys sit through RAW every week, this shit is killing me...I wish we knew when Brocks segment was so I can tune out until then


Exactly dude. They make u watch this disgusting little kid garbage until they want to set the beast


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHATS UP COACH!?.. Kinda wished Coach was back tbh.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

R Truth > Life


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> They gave Truth a plunger as a scepter.
> 
> :lmao


Well, considering this is some shit.......


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Is anybody thinking of the feud between King Harley Race and JYD?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This dumb dancing for chicken crackhead on the corner thing is really pissing me off.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The truth is..... King of The Piss Break.*


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

WHY IS THIS HAPPENING TO BARRET LOL


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ROFLLLLLLL


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

R-Truth did something genuinely funny last week, and you just watch this company overdo it and make him "forget" things constantly.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

R-Truth. 


:Wat?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE can't let something be funny once. They have to do it again to make it unfunny.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

R-Trizzy...

Worst live singer I've ever heard


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lmfao am i in the match and then he wins


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh so they are going to run R-truth comedy into the ground.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF are they doing with Barrett?

:drake1


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Not here for Barrett jobbing. Who in the hell thinks this is a good idea?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R-Truth in a white sheet. This is a call back to the Confederate angle, isn't it?


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

Whats up coach?

HHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Evolution said:


> Did anyone else see that ******-ass Roman Reigns ad? :lmao


It's cute that he's playing with his kid and he's a father to her but fuck that ad is so jarring to what they should be trying to build with Reigns. It's fine but not in the middle of a show when Reigns has got to come out and be a bad ass.

and fuck Barrett has seriously pissed someone off.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow. :ti


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well this be Barrets 4th loss in a row to Truth? Or well the King finnally become the King. As I speak he lost again!!!! LOL


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

RIP Wade Barrett


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The King jobbed out in less than a minute


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So much for that R-Truth joining the new day rumor.. I know one thing, the plunger is the correct scepter for Cleveland.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Funny thing you still have people online saying Barrett should be world champion


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

What the fuck did Barrett do wrong .Really


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Losing to r-truth two nights in a row.... Truly pathetic. All hail King Jobber fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Watertaco said:


> Whatever lets you sleep at night sweetheart.


See, that right there is you realizing that I'm right. You're just to stubborn to admit it.

Sad really.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Barrett ever going to win a match?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Your win/loss record is far from prestigious, Barrett.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wade is overrated. sorry, not sorry my opinion.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Dont know if you know. But thats Barrett 4th loss in a row lol. Poor guy..


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

That Reigns ad though


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> WTF are they doing with Barrett?
> 
> :drake1


Fuck all


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

"Thought he was just having a little fun" :cole :troll


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

MGK. Love him.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Who is this joke


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MGK :ha


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Who the hell is that guy?


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Did Barrett get caught fucking Linda or something?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

piss break


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Heath is fucking hilarious.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shit, Slater is still on the roster?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Who would ever want to hang out with Machine Gun Kelly?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Ryder on Raw, yeah


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Machine gun kelly? Get this fucker of my RAW


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

r truth join the new day as king XD


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why was Macaulay Culkin there with the divas?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HUSTLE LOYALTY DISRESPECT wens


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guarantee Cena will no sell jis injury from last night.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought Paige was going to say that her singer boyfriend from A Day To Remember was way more talented that him. :lol


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Just what in the hell was that right there?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cant stand when all the jobbers pander to the "celeb" artist. It's a channel changing segment whenever he performs.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Who's the AIDS patient/cancer survivor in the black leather jacket? 

Did he win a contest or something to appear on Raw?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

This'll be my first time watching Owens, so I'm excited to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Barrett... you mad. :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Machine Gun Kelly's "Invincible" was a great tune and fitted WrestleMania 28 (Florida, I think) but we don't need to see a performance tonight. Also Paige was in this segment, clearly a depush


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

That lame ass motherfucker is performing tonight? fpalm Should've gotten Motionless in White. That would've been badass.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL, the Charlie Charlie Challenge was a movie promotion the whole time. Oh how easy kids are manipulated :lmao


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

R truth is loved to much by creative and vince as a face to turn him heel even tho he is a main even heel


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG, Alicia Fox. 

WWE is so foolish. Fox should be WWE Women's champ now and treated the same way they treated Kelly Kelly, Beth Phoenix, AJ Lee. 

Look how hot that girl look and they just wasting her. 


Sure wish there was a major competitor wrestling brand to steal Fox away and put the gold on her.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Who's the AIDS patient/cancer survivor in the black leather jacket?
> 
> Did he win a contest or something to appear on Raw?


DJ Qualls


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Machine Gun Kelly's "Invincible" was a great tune and fitted WrestleMania 28 (Florida, I think) but we don't need to see a performance tonight. Also Paige was in this segment, clearly a depush


Yep. Paige has been treated like shit since she came back. Looks like she's being punished for something/pissed someone off.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Should have gotten Shotgun Gordon instead.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Macaulay Culkin Kelly


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> LOL, the Charlie Charlie Challenge was a movie promotion the whole time. Oh how easy kids are manipulated :lmao



What made you say this? Was their a trailer?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I thought Paige was going to say that her singer boyfriend from A Day To Remember was way more talented that him. :lol


Wait, Paige is dating Jeremy McKinnon?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Hardee's is way better than Carl's Jr.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

They are not doing Reigns any favors by having him sing "i'm a little teapot" in a commercial. The dudes supposed to be a badass.

Barrett.. they brought back the KOTR and rushed it just so they can call Barrett King and yet he does nothing but lose matches. Plus I just noticed how sideways his nose is. lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So a hamburger with a hot dog on top sponsors a Kevin Owens segment. Appropriate.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kill Owens Kill :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Paige with all the jobbers backstage. Wow.*


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol Vince thinking MGK means anything to anybody watching Raw :wut


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fight OWENS Fight!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:cole redemption

What Owens did was a lack of respect, really? I think it was a class act. Encore!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Haha zero pop 

R truth is more over than Kevin owens


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

YAAAY. This fat fuck comes out to crickets. Where ya at, smarks?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Only kelly I want to see come back is the kelly who has two kellys in her name.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> So a hamburger with a hot dog on top sponsors a Kevin Owens segment. Appropriate.


you forgot the potato chips...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Owens finally delivered the Apron Powerbomb to Cena :drose*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait...Cena isn't here?!?!? He's actually selling the injury?!?!?! 

FUCKING WHAT!?!?!?! I'm stunned. Happy, but stunned.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE stay with these overreaction injuries. Cena don't got all that:lol


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

God damn so JBL is a heel unless it's John Cena?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why does Kevin Owen's theme music sound like it came right off some superstar from WCW Thunder. 




:hmm:


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

You KNOW Owens is going to Carl Jr's/Hardee's tonight.:evil


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Owens is the truth.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck u cenaaa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena is so tough he did not suffer from Anal bleeding.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, Cena selling an injury?

They must love Owens.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

John Cena selling a kayfabe injury? :wee-bey


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I loved how he looked at that little kid when he said that! :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Kevin we don't blame you we thank you for what you did after the match


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Was the footage of the wrestlers standing on the stage not tonight?


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Crickets. No heat at all. LMAO. So when people boo Shemaus, it's not heat? But Ronald McDonald here is a main eventer?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I would mark out so hard if Lesnar came out right now.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

No reaction for Owens....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owens with a semi face promo! :yes


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Mikecala98 said:


> Was the footage of the wrestlers standing on the stage not tonight?


I don't think so, they showed jerry lawyer at the announcers table and he's not here so it must have been yesterday


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Preach it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Watertaco said:


> Crickets. No heat at all. LMAO. So when people boo Shemaus, it's not heat? But Ronald McDonald here is a main eventer?


No heat because the fans like him. And the conundrum of the dominant heel continues..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> You KNOW Owens is going to Carl Jr's/Hardee's tonight.:evil


Bray Wyatt will be accompanying him. :grin2:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige about to organize a stable tonight....


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Not sold on this Kevin Owens hype. Guy can talk you to sleep


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

finalnight said:


> I would mark out so hard if Lesnar came out right now.




Right! Was thinking that somethin


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens doing what he had to do roud


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kevin Owens is literally reading IWC forum posts for his promo lol.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Uh...

...yeah, I'm not buying how KO is spinning Cena's actions as being bad, or whatever. WWE writers, you're better than that (I think).


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Watertaco said:


> Crickets. No heat at all. LMAO. So when people boo Shemaus, it's not heat? But Ronald McDonald here is a main eventer?


Aww are you mad that Owens has more talent and charisma in his pinky finger then fella does


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YES! OWENS FOR US CHAMP :mark:*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This promo sucks. 

Someone send in The Rock to interrupt Kevin Owens. 



so I can watch the fanboys heads here explode.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> No heat because the fans like him. And the conundrum of the dominant heel continues..


He wasn't getting cheered either...


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

OMG BE LESNAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> No heat because the fans like him. And the conundrum of the dominant heel continues..


People boo Sheamus because people have no interest in seeing that clown anymore. You are right about KO, WWE wants him to be a heated heel.....but fans already like him too much.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Why does WWE always do this? 3 matches to end a feud? Like really?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kevin Owen?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler/Owens bama


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena Owens III?

Nxt open challenge? 

I can dig it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

MATCH INCOMING!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dolph is gonna get MURDERED.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar vs Owens. F Dolph.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> No heat because the fans like him. And the conundrum of the dominant heel continues..


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Wow, you're insecure about something. The crowd is showing NOTHING from this clown.

And then he botches a line, and Ziggler comes out to a bigger pop.

Go away to your little hole now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Man, Brett Michaels took Owens' challenge. This should be good.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Watertaco said:


> Crickets. No heat at all. LMAO. So when people boo Shemaus, it's not heat? But Ronald McDonald here is a main eventer?


Mate, you're gonna have a nervous breakdown in a minute, chill.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

The jean jacket needs to go....


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> This dumb dancing for chicken crackhead on the corner thing is really pissing me off.


Make way for the bird! Make way for the bird!

LOL, couldn't help myself.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Has this overrated hack even had a bacstage skit or any sort of talking interaction with Lana yet?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Your kidding right Owens nailed this promo. Everything he said about Cena was true. What Cena did was very disrespectful. Yet everyone falls for his bullshit, because well he is john cena.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

he mispronounced his own name


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DIE DOLPH, DIE! KILL OWENS KILL!

This company has neutered Lana, which is a damn shame.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> He wasn't getting cheered either...


Right.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Look it's Dolph Ziggler's beard(Lana)!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ziggler/owens.

nice.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Watertaco said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Wow, you're insecure about something. The crowd is showing NOTHING from this clown.
> 
> ...


You're so mad :ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Dolph is from Cleveland tonight and NOT Florida?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> DIE DOLPH, DIE! KILL OWENS KILL!
> 
> This company has neutered Lana, which is a damn shame.


I believe the term is spayed.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Ass whopping incoming.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Your name is Kevin Owens not Kevin Owen.

Lana such a waste as a valet standing at the ring gates...I miss her so much introducing Rusev.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*New US Champ will be Owens but the title wont be defended by Cena then for awhile that means.... No matter what they cant manage to make anything matter on this product.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Watertaco said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Wow, you're insecure about something. The crowd is showing NOTHING from this clown.
> 
> ...


FELLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Hear the people making noise for Dolph Ziggler Smarks

That's called being over


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> What made you say this? Was their a trailer?


The trailer for The Gallows has some ghost named Charlie. They won't admit it, but it's highly likely Warner Bros is behind the influx of Charlie Charlie Challenge videos in anticipation for the movie.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler about to get WASHED and let down his home city at the same time. How does Lana happily date a loser?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Why would Dolph want the NXT title? lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Is there any doubt anymore Vince stuck with Dolph to fuck with Rusev´s relationship.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Robbyfude said:


> God damn so JBL is a heel unless it's John Cena?


That is correct and it sucks. Cena is just so great like.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

5 seconds after the match starts.. Commercial.. Great. :lose


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

You aren't in NXT Dolph. No title shot for you.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

"Whoa, whoa, whoa, Blondie" 

lmao.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> Your kidding right Owens nailed this promo. Everything he said about Cena was true. What Cena did was very disrespectful. Yet everyone falls for his bullshit, because well he is john cena.


He aint' telling us about Cena that we haven't said for 5 years now. Quit kidding yourself. 

Unless you just started watching WWE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Owens is a great heel. Everything seems natural when he does it. I hope he crushes Ziggler.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

im a fan of Dolph, but I kinda hope Owens squashes him tonight.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Aww are you mad that Owens has more talent and charisma in his pinky finger then fella does


There's no need to be angry about the fact that nobody gives a fuck about Owens. Sheamus got bigger heat. Owens made the crowd fall asleep. Almost made me too. Does that vex you?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph outsmarted by Qwens. Squash him, Owens!

Laughing my ass off at Dolph trying to compare his struggle to a guy who slaved in the indys for over a decade.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ElTerrible said:


> Is there any doubt anymore Vince stuck with Dolph to fuck with Rusev´s relationship.


Well given the negative chemistry he and Lana have I don't think it's working.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm not too surprised about Cena selling the Apron Powerbomb. If you've been following NXT, you know that move takes out people for weeks to months. Owens getting pinned is still bad because it devalues his match with Balor in Japan, but this is the best thing that could come out of it.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:cole "this match continues"

IT JUST FUCKING STARTED

:vince$


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ElTerrible said:


> Is there any doubt anymore Vince stuck with Dolph to fuck with Rusev´s relationship.


Sounds like Vince needs a new toy and just found it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pettiness-A-Mania running wild in here brother Jack dudes :hogan2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> You aren't in NXT Dolph. No title shot for you.


Excuses, Excuses 


When will you guys give it up. You folks are bending over backwards for this fat fuck. :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Hear the people making noise for Dolph Ziggler Smarks
> 
> That's called being over


Yeah not like there was plenty of loud fight Owens fight chants selective hearing eh?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Ziggler about to get WASHED and let down his home city at the same time. How does Lana happily date a loser?


She flinches every time she kisses him. Probably from all that pornstar puss on his breath.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> The trailer for The Gallows has some ghost named Charlie. They won't admit it, but it's highly likely Warner Bros is behind the influx of Charlie Charlie Challenge videos in anticipation for the movie.



Lol. Thats brilliant!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

finalnight said:


> I believe the term is spayed.


You are correct sir. Still a shame.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Please crush him, Kevin.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I can are them giving Owens a win here and maybe a beat down afterwards

They need to generate some kind of pop for Kevin Owens because he's not gettin it done himself


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> You are correct sir. Still a shame.


But no child support to worry about.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm not too surprised about Cena selling the Apron Powerbomb. If you've been following NXT, you know that move takes out people for weeks to months.*


But this is Cena. Motherfucker took a ddt on concrete and came back to win a match against two people.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Kevins gonna kill y--woop, wrong guy :troll

Seriously tho, where's Owens smiley


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Yeah not like there was plenty of loud fight Owens fight chants selective hearing eh?


No where near the pop Dolph got 

Honestly Johnny Manziel got more heat than Kevin Owens. That's not good. And ohio is a huge NXT state too


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Why is everyone in that Wing Stop commercial biracial?


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow it's turning into last night's Game of Thrones Experts board at AV Club up in here.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rusev vs Owens woulda been epic.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Excuses, Excuses
> 
> 
> When will you guys give it up. You folks are bending over backwards for this fat fuck. :lmao


I was halfway joking, but I don't want DZ to be NXT champ either.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Michael Cole is a fucking jackass, please F5 that bitch ass fool thru the spanish announce table tonight


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Look at how out of shape Owens is. Put me in the ring, and I wouldn't look any less ridiculous out there.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Some of you have got to stop using someones weight has a legit reason as to why they are not over or not good. Owens is big, but he uses his size very well. And is very impressive in the ring for his size. They don't all have to be bodybuilders.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*PUSH LITTLE NAITCH.*


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

I got a pop up powerbomb for ya.I would love to power bomb lillian garcia til i can't pop up no more.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SQUASH,OWENS SQUASH!!! Lana needs to find a higher quality jobber than Dolph.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Watertaco said:


> Look at how out of shape Owens is. Put me in the ring, and I wouldn't look any less ridiculous out there.


Until the match started and you tripped over your own two feet. He's a fat fuck, but a very talented fat fuck.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

"Let me see you show off" LMAO.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Watertaco said:


> Look at how out of shape Owens is. Put me in the ring, and I wouldn't look any less ridiculous out there.


And yet he has more wrestling talent than you, I, and a lot of WWE superstars will ever have, despite that size.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Why is everyone in that Wing Stop commercial biracial?



B/c if they just put black people in an add for a chicken wing place people wound accuse them of being racist

:quimby


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Excuses, Excuses
> 
> 
> When will you guys give it up. You folks are bending over backwards for this fat fuck. :lmao


He's been great in NXT since his debut, his charisma is awesome, fairly athletic for a big man, and is a durable worker. I didn't jump on his nuts instantly when he came out to first talk with Cena, but I was pretty excited and surprised that WWE was gonna let him have that kind of opportunity.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> this fat fuck.


he doesnt get called a fat fuck enough

all his opponents should work it into the match somehow


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I like how Bryan sexton is a face again lol this company is a bunch of uncaring assholes that need to be destroyed fuck. Everything they do is dumb!!!!!! This commentary team is PATHETIC . I'm muting the TV now


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Owens just killed a man. lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Watertaco said:


> Look at how out of shape Owens is. Put me in the ring, and I wouldn't look any less ridiculous out there.


Yet he has better cardio than the albino whos taint you love to tongue


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Why is everyone in that Wing Stop commercial biracial?



Cause Rick Ross


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

Is it just me or did JBL just bury Ring of Honor for 2 minutes solid? #onetwofuckyoujbl #rohiswrestling


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Took that DDT like a champ


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

E3 > WWE RAW


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

come away to fuck. It's not much to ask to have adverts between matches.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Evolution said:


> She flinches every time she kisses him. Probably from all that pornstar puss on his breath.


He banged Sunny:jay Dude got HBK coke traces on his lips.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

#Rusev


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Mess at people who dislike Sheamus STILL talking bout him despite him being gone for 20+ minutes.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Until the match started and you tripped over your own two feet. He's a fat fuck, but a very talented fat fuck.


I took an extreme aerobics class for a while and I'll never forget there was some big girl (like twice my size) up there on stage putting us all to shame. Heavy set does not necessarily mean out of shape in terms of being able to work out. Weird but true. And I saw skinny girls walk out of class after 30 minutes. LOL.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Another ad :lel Vinny needs dem dollas :vince


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Some of you have got to stop using someones weight has a legit reason as to why they are not over or not good. Owens is big, but he uses his size very well. And is very impressive in the ring for his size. They don't all have to be bodybuilders.


To Owen's credit, he's more entertaining than somebody like Bryan.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

For the people saying Owens didn't get a reaction, it's probably for a solid reason. 

He was just another guy who lost to Cena. So the people who hate cena won't care to cheer him. If they want him to get heat, they should have him give Dolph the Sami Zayn treatment.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I can't believe how much I've grown to dislike Ziggler. He comes out and I immediately stop watching.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

libertyu9 said:


> Is it just me or did JBL just bury Ring of Honor for 2 minutes solid? #onetwofuckyoujbl #rohiswrestling



They don't like ROH now it has a deal with DA so no more bigging it up


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Headliner said:


> He banged Sunny:jay Dude got HBK coke traces on his lips.


:yes


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

libertyu9 said:


> Is it just me or did JBL just bury Ring of Honor for 2 minutes solid? #onetwofuckyoujbl #rohiswrestling



Doesn't surprise me, rumor is Vince is pissed about a toy deal ROH and Steen have from when he worked there


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Go Dolph Go Dolph Go Dolph!!!!!!!

The day Lesnar F5's Owens' ass for a 1 hour match is the day I will mark the hardest.


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

Can't wait for Machinegun Kelly to perform tonight.

-Nobody.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

JayGeezus said:


> For the people saying Owens didn't get a reaction, it's probably for a solid reason.
> 
> He was just another guy who lost to Cena. So the people who hate cena won't care to cheer him. If they want him to get heat, they should have him give Dolph the Sami Zayn treatment.


Mental gymnastics here ladies and germs

Rollins, Sheamus, and King Barrett all lost to John Cena. All three got heat.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Owens' arm pits disgust me.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> They don't like ROH now it has a deal with DA so no more bigging it up


Don't you know any wrestling promotion outiside wwe is not real lol. Well as far as Vince and co are concerned anyway.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Owens looks like the kind of guy who enjoys a good beer/lager/ale.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

So many adverts tonight that I didn't even realise when they went for another one there


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sony out here winnin at the E3 :banderas


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Go Dolph Go Dolph Go Dolph!!!!!!!
> 
> The day Lesnar F5's Owens' ass for a 1 hour match is the day I will mark the hardest.


I'd love the crap out of this.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

holy fuck that german.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Suplex city!


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sony out here winnin at the E3 :banderas


Anything good happening?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Damn that german!


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

How do you appreciate a match with two commercial breaks during it?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THAT RELEASE GERMAN SUPLEX :mark:*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#PrayforDolphsNeck


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

SUPLEX CITY BITCH!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Owens just killed a man. lol


:Brock


KO is a phoney.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That german was nasty


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*sigh* the german/cannonball combo should have ended it

they just dont know how to end a match anymore


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Very nice chemistry.


----------



## Poetic (Mar 30, 2015)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Anything good happening?


Gameplay reveal of The Last Guardian and some new IP Horizon that looked incredible.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Awesome my ass. Ziggler oversells and is overrated


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Damn that was an awesome match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match there!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Shoot, I'm going to have to rewind. I missed the german.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bow down to the REAL top heel :bow







:tucky*


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Dude just beat the hometown face and STILL got no heat


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Kick out after kick out after kick out after kick out "THIS IS AWESOME!"


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lana cannot be impressed with this losing streak Dolph :lana


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah good match. Owens back on top.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Was this a non Lana title match? Does Owen win the services of Lana for the rest of the night?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Owens is fucking amazing.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

That German brock must have been smiling backstage


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Aww. Dammit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Z. Kusano said:


> Awesome my ass. Ziggler oversells and is overrated


He is a bit overrated but I can't fault his overselling because... HBK.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Man, Layla is like 40 and still a pure 10.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Lockerroom of irrelevancy here


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Anything good happening?


Hitman :banderas
Horizon: Zero Dawn lookin GOATly :banderas


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Can Paige get in my bed please?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the Naomi appearance. Her pushed got stopped HARD. Hilarious.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

is paige starting a jealous hater gimmick?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who are these people?

:drake1

Get fucking lost.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

All the divas Paige went over on her first night lol. Did they forget that?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I like Owens theme but nothing will ever beat this gem


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why is Paige on a chair?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Isn't Paige as big of a problem in the division as the Bellas? I mean she's already a two time Divas champion in a little over a year.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

JEW US UP?? RACIST!!!


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Where is Cameron?

Lol Tamina's face.:lmao


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Paige referencing Cena and Bryan :O


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

OH SNAP SHOTS FIRED BY PAIGE


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Is that game film back there?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Who they're married too? Naomi says hi :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

All these Divas combined are no match for the Super Bellas

:supercena


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Great divas lockerroom lol


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

who the hell are half these women? LOL


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

kayfabe, the marriage comment doesnt make any sense


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This angle sucks.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Why is Paige on a chair?


It's a symbolic representation of her godhood. She stands above the mere mortal, triumphant in her divinity.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

One of the writers must've been watching Orange is the New Black to have enough sensitivity to give the divas this much time in a segment


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

This may blow some people's minds, but whole arenas have chanted "THIS IS AWESOME!" during NXT women's matches.....why? Because they legitimately have talent and have put on amazing matches. How they aren't on the main roster yet blows my mind. I'd like them all to come up at once and take over.


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

super fucking owens...what a joke...if cena kicked out of a superstars 3 top moves in a match people on here would be losing their shit


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Nikki saved that segment. Holy shit


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nikki's shorts are actually sitting lower on her hips if that's possible. Dayum!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the worst angle ever.

:lmao

No one gives a fuck about any of these worthless whores. :lol


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Layla El is still sexy as fuck!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn, that ass on Naomi. I bet it could choke a donkey.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

you have no friends

you have no friends


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Why is Paige on a chair?


She's from the Shire.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night FUCKERY (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

So the story here is the entire Main Roster Divas locker room is heel and Paige is face.

The main roster divas division is such a joke :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't be a bully be a star


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bellas evicting Paige from her house! Paige,like the cheese, stands alone.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Can they please bring up Charlotte already?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Almost home from work. So what has happened so far? Rollins GOAT promo and Owens putting the rest of the roster to shame? Am I right?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jimmy Uso be tearing that ass up of Naomi I bet. 


:Brock


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, I thought Naomi and was about to pop off on Paige and then everyone else would jump in.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Randy Orton was already out here tonight? What is he doing out here again?! fpalm


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

No one in Paige's corner?

NXT women incoming! :mark:


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Who's debuting then? Probably Charlotte but I'd say Bayley or Becky would make more sense.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Why hasn't any of the NXT women debuted? Not even 1? They need more women on the roster.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

God do I hate "The Lunatic Fringe" name.. Enough.. It doesn't even make sense.. Let alone overused..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Look at this weak ass Divas Division. It makes the NXT women look like legends in comparison. We need Charlotte so badly.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

mightymike1986 said:


> This may blow some people's minds, but whole arenas have chanted "THIS IS AWESOME!" during NXT women's matches.....why? Because they legitimately have talent and have put on amazing matches. How they aren't on the main roster yet blows my mind. I'd like them all to come up at once and take over.


In the labyrinth mind of Vince they usually need a gimmick to grab that brass ring


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Damn, I thought Naomi and was about to pop off on Paige and then everyone else would jump in.


Her ass sure was ready.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn Nikki looking hot as usual. But she really saved that segment. TBH Paige is a bigger problem then the bellas. Seeing she can't acknowledge shes part of the problem, not the solution.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Charlotte to appear tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton and Sheamus having unfinished business means I have unfinished nap time whenever they square off.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Randy Orton vs. Kane?

Yeah they threw in the towel.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> Jimmy Uso be tearing that ass up of Naomi I bet.
> 
> 
> :Brock


I'd hope so. If they're already at the prude phase of their marriage that'd be really sad.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Orton Vs Kane? YAY!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Orton and Sheamus having unfinished business means I have unfinished nap time whenever they square off.


But its Kane and Orton.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

rko my fav but facing Kane tonight fuck outta here goodbye tel me when Brock comes on. This shit is trash man


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Nikki is so tiresome as champion. Why does she need this long title reign? The fans aren't clamoring for it and she went from heel to face back to heel like 10 times the last year.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Charlotte? Or is she still forgotten?*


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Why the fuck is Blandy facing Kane? If anything is sure to bore people, then these guys well past their prime are sure to deliver that.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Kane vs Orton LOL. *****


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's amusing to me that WWE Network ads are actually a part of the WWE Raw show, so they consider it programming but it runs just before or after the real ad break starts. So they're cutting down even moreso on actual show.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> In the labyrinth mind of Vince they usually need a gimmick to grab that brass ring


It saddens me, because the women in NXT are god damn wrestlers, not Divas, and I would love for them to bring back women's wrestling....not the bullshit in the WWE the last few years.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Orton vs Kane? I want to throw myself over a mountain like one of the undead on Game of Thrones right about now.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE has done good job of transitioning because I don't give a fuck about Cena,Orton, Kane, Big Show because earlier this year they were all in the main event.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Orton VS Kane?

Huh.


Well, to pass the time, let's talk about E3.

What do you cats think about it so far?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I want that burger :mark:


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Naomi got me like...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A hotdog on a hamburger? What the fuck is wrong with Hardees?


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Jurassic World is killing it at the box office.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Nikki is so tiresome as champion. Why does she need this long title reign? The fans aren't clamoring for it and she went from heel to face back to heel like 10 times the last year.


Because she has to erase AJ's long reign from the history books. So because pettiness.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Orton VS Kane?
> 
> Huh.
> 
> ...


Wish they would do someone else besides the West Coast all the freaking time. Along with CES. 

Other than that, I'd hardly care about video games these days.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

finalnight said:


> A hotdog on a hamburger? What the fuck is wrong with Hardees?


They suck, Carl's Jr is way better.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Charlotte? Or is she still forgotten?*


Haha I haven't, and she's way overdue for main roster.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I thought Owens was great tonight... but him getting little to no reaction tonight was kinda depressing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Orton vs Kane in 2015
That'll put some butts in the seat for sure. Tony Schiavone, I salute you for bringing us that line


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Charlotte meh, also Sasha Banks meh. Bring up Alexis all I care about. I know everyone raves about the nxt divas. But its different. Not a fair comparion. When its such a fresh product. Even Nikki has said on twitter she would like more time on tv. Remember the Nikki you see on her segments, she can only do the best with the matarial that has been given to her, same with everyone.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Watertaco said:


> Jurassic World is killing it at the box office.


Incoming velociraptor gimmick for Damian sandow


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

As a PS4 user, I am pissed that Xbox 1 has FREE backwards compatability. I am not paying for that Playstation Now shit!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*And that was the dumbest segment. Are they supposed to forget that Paige has taken up almost as much television time as the Bellas while they were jobbing on Main Event for the last year?*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

finalnight said:


> A hotdog on a hamburger? What the fuck is wrong with Hardees?



Don't forget about the potato chips to :jericho2


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> I want that burger :mark:


The most American burger that originates from Germany


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god. DEATH.

Orton/DEATH never had good matches. NO BUYS. NO RATINGS.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

finalnight said:


> A hotdog on a hamburger? What the fuck is wrong with Hardees?


ROFL, they've been consulting WWE for a good gimmick item?


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Orton VS Kane?
> 
> Huh.
> 
> ...


Bethesda fucking killed it.

Gonna save money for my future nerd relic Pipboy.

The Fallout 4 game looks crisp as well. :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Orton VS Kane?
> 
> Huh.
> 
> ...


I see the Xbox One will finally have backwards compatibility for 360 games. Bout time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> But its Kane and Orton.


Cole had just referred to Orton and Sheamus having unfinished business. I was just referencing his remark. :draper2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Orton vs. Kane....

I want to shut this off, but.... Brock Lesnar.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I'll just pretend I'm watching 1998 Kane


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

7 Foot piece of crap KORNE!! Vs Blandy Boreton...time to head to concession stands folks...


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Remember when a WCW guy would debut on WWE tv and it was huge? They immediately had legitimacy. I think they are doing this with NXT. Might as well get the guys with experience up and treat them as veterans.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Boot to the chest!


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> I thought Owens was great tonight... but him getting little to no reaction tonight was kinda depressing.


His minority of indy smarks can't overtake a crowd. Outside of this cesspool of a forum, nobody cares about the likes of Owens or Zayn. Rollins is creating record lows in ratings.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

They cut time out of the Owens vs Ziggler match for TWO ad breaks but they don't start the Kane vs Orton match during the break ROFL.. **** this


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Since Orton/Sheamus excites me as much as Orton/Kane, I think at the next PPV they have a triple threat match. Literally the most boring, meaningless match of all time.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

jbhutto said:


> They suck, Carl's Jr is way better.


I agree! I also like Rally's better than Checkers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I can see why @Headliner calls him death. The crowd just died. It's like a damn morgue in there now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Watertaco said:


> His minority of indy smarks can't overtake a crowd. Outside of this cesspool of a forum, nobody cares about the likes of Owens or Zayn. Rollins is creating record lows in ratings.



If this forum is such a cesspool why are you still signed in here then?

:draper2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kane should be retired after having a great career but Orton has never interested me, heel or face


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

xNECROx said:


> who the hell are half these women? LOL


Naomi, Tamina, Rosa, Layla, Alicia, Emma, Summer, Paige, Nikki, & Brie. Cameron & Natalya are missing for some reason.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> I see the Xbox One will finally have backwards compatibility for 360 games. Bout time.


It's got little else going for it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bmp487 said:


> Naomi got me like...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

epitome of going through the motions


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crowd doesn't give 2 shits about this match. Can't blame them at all.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I can see why @Headliner calls him death. The crowd just died. It's like a damn morgue in there now.


It was a morgue in there too when Owens came to suck the life and energy out of everybody with his genericness.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kane's nickname should be NyQuil. Jesus.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I just want to point out that these two guys in the ring go all the way back to the Attitude Era.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fella with a briefcase!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Orton, Sheamus,Kane all in one segment, guess I don't need my Ambien tonight :yay


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> If this forum is such a cesspool why are you still signed in here then?
> 
> :draper2


Don't bother.

He knows he has nothing going for him, so he's whinging to convince himself he's got a point.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> I just want to point out that these two guys in the ring go all the way back to the Attitude Era.


Ok.....?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

best possible outcome


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So Sheamus is the new Rollins?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Idk why he just didn't say no DQ...


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Just tuned in. So is Sheamus in the Authority officially now?


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

And here's Sheamus creating heat. Unlike Owens.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow. Who booked this shit! The crowd is acting like they had a frontal lobotomy. Hell the bookers probably have had one.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why doesn't Kane just give himself a title shot


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Sheamus you're supposed to cash in for the heavyweight championship not to randomly fight Orton LOL


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

kudos to orton for putting over young glenn jacobs


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Watertaco said:


> And here's Sheamus creating heat. Unlike Owens.


Yeah, listen to all the fucks the crowd doesn't give. Deafening.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sheamus is carrying his pot of gold which is against all Irish tradition.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

100 dollars says Wyatt loses this feud.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This dreadful ass excuse for a show :ti


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> If this forum is such a cesspool why are you still signed in here then?
> 
> :draper2


Because I can? Reddit and 4chan is a cesspool, yet I still visit. I mostly stay here to laugh at you lot.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night FUCKERY (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Wyatt should've grabbed the case after dumping Reigns last night IMO


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Z. Kusano said:


> Why doesn't Kane just give himself a title shot


He probably will at some point like HHH did last year.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well the booking is making Rollins look very strong Ambrose too. Ambrose and Rollins best right now.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

trying to think what we have left tonight

Paige vs Bellas
Wyatt/Reigns interaction
Miz/Show
Tag Team Titles interaction
Rollins finds out his opponent
And a performance from a shitty rapper

An hour and a half left. This is going to drag


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Wait i just turned back...Kane beat Orton!?!?!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn this thread is dead.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I was going to wait til the rebroadcast of it, but no, At 9:00PM Central, I"m changing the channel to watch "The Making of the Mob In New York" on AMC...Even though the rebroadcast is directly after that,lol.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Watertaco said:


> And here's Sheamus creating heat. Unlike Owens.


ignorance personified.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> I just want to point out that these two guys in the ring go all the way back to the Attitude Era.


The end was April 1st 2001. Orton didn't show until 2002 (?)


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

"Hard fought victory", lol remember Kane's botch?


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yeah, listen to all the fucks the crowd doesn't give. Deafening.


Ehh, still more than what Owens got. Come on now, you can do better than that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watertaco said:


> It was a morgue in there too when Owens came to suck the life and energy out of everybody with his genericness.


The only thing here generic and boring are those things you call posts.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Wait i just turned back...Kane beat Orton!?!?!



Sheamus interference


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please don't pick Kane.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THE MADNESS!* 

:lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

O...K...Kane why so twitchy when your family is mentioned?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just bad :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Kane vs Seth feud is amazing. :booklel


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Sheamus is carrying his pot of gold which is against all Irish tradition.


AHAHAHHAHA


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns is confused? You buried him the main event of raw. Your also a babyface, so basically Wyatt hates you lol.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Too bad Kane was booked like a complete bitch throughout his career.

If he was still that monster and was protected like The Undertaker, he'd be an even bigger name.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I wanna see
Eva Marie


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Just did a authentic eye roll when Rollins said he hopes its Kane. Wtf


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Aww, internet superiority. Oh wait, your mom is calling down your basement stairs, your Totino's pizza rolls are ready to go!



Mom Made Pizza Rolls! :rollins4


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> ignorance personified.


Go troll somewhere else. Seriously, you're aggravating.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Did Rollins accidentally spit on Kane's mouth when he said "Put" (you out of your misery)


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Total Divas new season...Can't watch it though. That's the day I watch rocks erode and the Divas can't top that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH got soft. He let Rollins have the last word. The real Kane would have literally chokeslammed him to hell, electrocuted his balls while having THE DEVIL rape Rollins with NO LUBE.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Watertaco said:


> Ehh, still more than what Owens got. Come on now, you can do better than that.


There are dead bodies in morgues with more heat than Sheamus


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Watertaco said:


> Because I can? Reddit and 4chan is a cesspool, yet I still visit. I mostly stay here to laugh at you lot.


Sounds like you're crying more than anything.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"BAH GAWD WHERE IS THE BEAST BORK LAZER, SOMEBODY GO FIND THAT SUN-AVA-BITCH" :bahgawd

"AS GOD IS MY WITNESS THIS SHOW SUCKS" :bahgawd


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Aww, internet superiority. Oh wait, your mom is calling down your basement stairs, your Totino's pizza rolls are ready to go!


And you are? Oh right, nobody.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Why do smarks who are fans of others insist on devaluing others who are over? Owens got some great heat with how he reversed it saying Cena disrespected him. The reaction was normal, for someone who just lost clean to Cena. The shock of beating Cena clean, has worn off.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

shan22044 said:


> I agree! I also like Rally's better than Checkers.


No way. Checkers is the bomb. So underrated. Them and Cook Out.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Could Seth Rollins be the next Kane?

Seth said Kane hates him because he reminds Kane of what he used to be. 



I want to see Seth Rollins dawn the classic red-attire and mask just to fuck with Kane. Like Mr. Anderson did with Sting coming out as Surfer Sting to fuck with Sting.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Just a common man :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The only part of the media coverage of Dusty's passing I despised was when they called him a polka dot wearing wrestler which was such a small part, and one of the low lights of a legendary career.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

All you jobbers bickering in here, stop it. You've been warned.

Chiz.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryback with that positive attitude for the retire chants, if he was only black he could join the new day. Unless they would allow him in anyway.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They now put in a Big Slow match? They just don't give a fuck anymore, do they?

Whatever energy left after Korne/Blandy sucked it out will be gone after this fiasco.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No I have not seen the size of The Big Guy's neck as it appears that he doesn't really have one


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol This show............


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Miz is the best thing on raw.. Push this guy to the moon....


I'm being serious too..


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Sorry sweetie I would have gotten you a hot pocket to make you feel better but your mom said it makes your gout flare up. There there.


And your autism intensifies. I'm so sorry for your affliction.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

The Miz reminds me of a Muppet for some reason.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Miz either has the biggest, best cock in the universe or Maryse has the worst taste in men ever


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Evolution said:


> All you jobbers bickering in here, stop it. You've been warned.
> 
> Chiz.


Let them go. It's a better fight than this crud we're being subjected to on Raw tonight.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Really. A Complications promo right in the show like the commercial wasn't enough.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess the writes wrote Big Show out of the Authority?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Miz better go over this fat fuck


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jim Ross said:


> "BAH GAWD WHERE IS THE BEAST BORK LAZER, SOMEBODY GO FIND THAT SUN-AVA-BITCH" :bahgawd
> 
> "AS GOD IS MY WITNESS THIS SHOW SUCKS" :bahgawd


Or at least Paul Heyman.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Man this show is pulling out all the stops.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The only part of the media coverage of Dusty's passing I despised was when they called him a polka dot wearing wrestler which was such a small part, and one of the low lights of a legendary career.


I agree 100%. It seems all the news reports I've read on his death have quoted this for truth. It really annoyed me when I read the initial articles on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Watertaco said:


> Go troll somewhere else. Seriously, you're aggravating.


Stating a fact is not trolling princess.

The only way sheamus got more heat than owens is if you put headphones in with a recording of boos on repeat.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Mike was pretty cool on The Real World, it's a shame WWE turned him into a punk as The Miz. 

Also did I just hear :cole say Miz will be starring in that USA program this Thursday playing a Doctor?


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Miz is awesome chant , shit it's 2012 again .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Johnny Cage overcome? Miz using that home crowd advantage.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

all in all... said:


> [/IMG]


Broooo ??


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Orton/Sheamus/Kane and then they follow it up with Big Show.

They really don't like us, do they?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao I Got Miz All Over Me


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

You guys got to post names with these hot broads in your sigs. 

You just can't be randomly posting semi-nude chicks on this forum and act like everything is normal. :Wat?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

got miz all over me


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> I guess the writes wrote Bid Show out of the Authority?


They forgot he was in it. Doesn't really matter anyways. 

The crowd is going MILD, MAGGLE!!!

I think this crowd may have a case against WWE for first degree brain slaughter. We're all witnesses.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He got miz all over me. :lmao


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

"I got Miz all over me!" :lol


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

"Got Miz all over me" lmaoooo oh Ryback.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm a Miz fan. I admit it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz is a great chickenshit heel. He really has become good at his role.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So was Owens/Ziggler the only non-fuck finish match we've had tonight?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So triple threat and nobody cares.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Stating a fact is not trolling princess.
> 
> The only way sheamus got more heat than owens is if you put headphones in with a recording of boos on repeat.


Owens came out to crickets, and the match ended in crickets. I'm sorry that reality has gotten you to soil your thong, but I can't help it if the crowd couldn't care less about him. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is the first time I've seen Ryback with his body exposed since he's usually in that singlet.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

When's the last time there hasn't been a distraction on RAW.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

all in all... said:


> [/IMG]



Not sure what this is in reference to, but, I approve.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Stating a fact is not trolling princess.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way sheamus got more heat than owens is if you put headphones in with a recording of boos on repeat.



So in other words watching Smack Down?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

..


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> You guys got to post names with these hot broads in your sigs.
> 
> You just can't be randomly posting semi-nude chicks on this forum and act like everything is normal.


Need sauce now. Now.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm tapping out. What a fucking waste of time.

And I gotta get up in three and a half hours. Tragic.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Ryback is a pretty sexy in his figure. What a gladiator would look like. If WWE was smart they'd push him like Brock Lesnar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wyatt in his butcher's garb was the best part of his appearance last night. Would be nice if he could win the feud, but those are longer odds than even Cena could overcome.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Does it usually take 2 hours to make it to 1000 posts, or is it a slow night?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ok, Making of the Mob in NY is on. See you guys later. If this show doesn't put you all in a boredom coma that is.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Ryback is a pretty sexy in his figure. What a gladiator would look like. If WWE was smart they'd push him like Brock Lesnar.


In a quick blur glance, I thought it was Batista.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Ryback is a pretty sexy in his figure. What a gladiator would look like. If WWE was smart they'd push him like Brock Lesnar.


Brock has the aura that he'll kill you at any moment.

Ryback has the aura that he's going to stuff you in a locker.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

No Brock tonight


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Wait i just turned back...Kane beat Orton!?!?!


Can't WWE give Orton other opponents other than endless rounds of Kane/Sheamus?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Watertaco said:


> Owens came out to crickets, and the match ended in crickets. I'm sorry that reality has gotten you to soil your thong, but I can't help it if the crowd couldn't care less about him. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


If owens came out to crickets, sheamus came out to corpses.

You're wrong, that's the truth, get over it.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

11,000 submissions. 

It's like John Cena's STF.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night FUCKERY (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

Wait I thought Reigns was calling out Wyatt?

Nevermind Lillian botch :ha


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ugh...so no Lesnar tonight?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

We've entered the WARZONE.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Brock has the aura that he'll kill you at any moment.
> 
> Ryback has the aura that he's going to stuff you in a locker.


Yes. But given Kevin Owens or Ryback on who to pick up to start a company you'd pick Ryback, right? Ryback looks like a Hulk Hogan type guy. Kevin Owens looks like the garbage man.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns isn't bringing this crowd back from the grave. Pretty mild out there right now.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Reigns on the mic.


God hates us.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This feud should be good. The best mic worker vs the worst mic worker in the company.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap! Roman is PO'd.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

first orton/sheamus, then big show/miz, and now Roman Reigns horrible. LOL @ in the cube. Roman is terrible!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns will not win a mic battle with Bray. :fact. Poor promo so far.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*FINALLY, ANGRY ROMAN REIGNS! :mark:*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

See this is why Wyatt isn't taken as a serious threat


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love how Bray Wyatt gets his ass beat and starts shit with the next person like nothing happened.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bray Wyatt with the Money in the Bank briefcase would have been GOLD. :trips5


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wyatt is very boring


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Another boring promo from Wyatt.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Nine99 said:


> Ugh...so no Lesnar tonight?



Last segment I would expect


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Bray with a clear, concise reason for doing something. I love it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Push_Miz said:


> Miz is awesome chant , shit it's 2012 again .


Sounded like "Miz is awful" to me :draper2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why do these morons pay Wyatt any type of attention? 
Why isn't Roman Babygurl running to the back and finding a room with a smoke machine?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey. Bray actually has a motivation for once.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Calm down Reigns you're a little teapot...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I had a really bad night. And I didn't get any sleep. And I am tired.

Ok Roman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Preach, Brother Bray!!!! Reigns is a false idol! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lesnar is the only person to save this RAW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Legit BOSS said:


> *FINALLY, ANGRY ROMAN REIGNS! :mark:*


Soaked up your panties.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Yes. But given Kevin Owens or Ryback on who to pick up to start a company you'd pick Ryback, right? Ryback looks like a Hulk Hogan type guy. Kevin Owens looks like the garbage man.


Don't know if I'd start with either of them to be honest. You can't push Ryback like Brock because Brock legit scares people. Ryback can be good thought.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This rambling fool had to ruin the intensity of the segment. Great, you feel neglected, now get to the point.

OH HE'S TARGETING ROMAN'S DAUGHTER? :wow. NOW, you have my attention.*


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

I see Bray is gonna be carrying this feud, mic wise.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Wyatt is still cutting these boring ass promos?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

A real reason for a Wyatt attack :mark:

Reigns was the chosen one; Wyatt was cast aside.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

you hear that boring chant?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

what the fuck is he talking about this shit is horrible, fuck this feud


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Same old boring shitty promos from Wyatt.Cant be doing with this clown


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wyatt should do television or movies.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Pedo Bray gimmick change confirmed


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Uh oh....


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Ooh creepy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Poor Bray, coulda been the next Taker.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol, take that pic from the internet. What a stalker.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Jim Ross said:


> Bray Wyatt with the Money in the Bank briefcase would have been GOLD. :trips5


Yeah, I think Bray would be a great briefcase guy, you think he's cashing in about 20x over the course of time, but he just messes with people.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatt mentioned Father's Day. I ponder if the gift he buys his father is tax free


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What did I just watch?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So will this lead to a Dominic on a pole like match?


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Lmaooooooo. Low blow Bray


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Go away Wyatt


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, I guess we'll see where that goes.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Will Lesnar turn up?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Boring Bray is boring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so in addition to Bray being a racist meth induced cult leader, he's also a possible pedo.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Preach, Brother Bray!!!! Reigns is a false idol!


"Anyone but you. Anyone but you."

That was a good line.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol that ending was pretty funny


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow , Just WOW...fpalm ...horrible Wyatt segment Holy Fuck..Even Reigns was getting sleepy lol

Seriously though...ever notice nobody goes out of their way to call out Wyatt..he just calls every babyface out to get attention LOL


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Well this just got really fucking creepy. Why the fuck does he have that picture?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

oh shit :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jim Ross said:


> Bray Wyatt with the Money in the Bank briefcase would have been GOLD. :trips5



Said it a bunch Wyatt should've grabbed the case after dumping Reigns and declared himself the winner


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bray hating on Roman for having tea-parties with his daughter.

:lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Your all marks. At least this time Bray was concise and clear. HE attacked Reigns because he stole his oppurutnity. Your always complaining how random it is, he gives you a reason your still hating. Good promo from Wyatt. Some people just complain no matter what.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bray Wyatt fucking sucks. This gimmick needs to be put to rest. 

The current formula: attack a random face, "explain" why through rambling boring promos, lose feud repeat. 

Not necessarily Bray's fault, but WWE has dropped the ball and its time to move on.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray stalking Roman's kid. That's not PG. Very demented though.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Just caught up... So much for the "Cena is going to run out on Raw tomorrow no-selling his injury." Classic.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> you hear that boring chant?


Loud and clear


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shit just got personal.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

wyatts fat santa clause cheeks distracted me from his promo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Why do these morons pay Wyatt any type of attention?
> Why isn't Roman Babygurl running to the back and finding a room with a smoke machine?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Z. Kusano said:


> Sounded like "Miz is awful" to me :draper2


Hello Jerry Lawler, nice to meet you

LETS GO SHEAMUS LISTEN TO THE CROWD!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I just came back. Can anyone fill me in on that last segment please? With Roman and Wyatt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ok so in addition to Bray being a racist meth induced cult leader, he's also a possible pedo.


Exactly! :clap :clap :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

mightymike1986 said:


> Yeah, I think Bray would be a great briefcase guy, you think he's cashing in about 20x over the course of time, but he just messes with people.


EXACTLY! Thank you.

It would have made for some good TV and may have revived Wyatt's shitty-no-direction career so far.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Wyatt belonged in the Attitude Era.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

mightymike1986 said:


> Yeah, I think Bray would be a great briefcase guy, you think he's cashing in about 20x over the course of time, but he just messes with people.


Miz teased it a million times and, for me, the cash-in concept was finished after that.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

fucck me, just fuck me

Why is Bray so ruined, this would have been so goddamn interesting, 

Now bringing Roman's daughter into all of this ? Shit is getting personal, a REAL feudal angle, like a real heat generator, a real reason to get pissed off

But it just doesn't fucking matter anymore, Bray is so fucking done it is unreal.

This would have been great but fuck WWE and cena for ruining one of their top stars.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bray could revive his character if he actually goes after Romans kid. HOWEVER I HIGHLY DOUBT that Reigns could keep up acting wise to work such a story.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Batz said:


> I just came back. Can anyone fill me in on that last segment please? With Roman and Wyatt.


A) Roman comes out to complain about Wyatt being random 
B) Wyatt comes out to complain he doesn't get enough attention
C) Lights go out.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Woah, there's a reason!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> Just caught up... So much for the "Cena is going to run out on Raw tomorrow no-selling his injury." Classic.


It shows how much stock they are putting in Owens. Cena should sell that injury for a bit.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ok so in addition to Bray being a racist meth inducted cult leader, he's also a possible pedo.


Bray a racist? When?

If I were a betting man, I'd pin that allegation on everyone's latest NXT boy favorite.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That Dusty Finish of the divas match last night :ha


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wyatt's explanation made SENSE. Glad he bought up their past and the picture with Roman and his daughter was quite a nice touch... I think. I liked it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW is so ass, jfc.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A commercial break and we don't get to see Reign's reaction? Are you shitting me??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paul12907 said:


> Hello Jerry Lawler, nice to meet you
> 
> LETS GO SHEAMUS LISTEN TO THE CROWD!


So I'm wrong?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bellas evicting Paige from her house! Paige,like the cheese, stands alone.


It's not even Paige's house. It's the Bella's house because Paige is living in the Bella's World.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Next time, to advance the feud....

Have Reigns go looking for Bray. He thinks he finds his "stronghold". Camera gets knocked over, Roman gets attacked and left on the floor. And all you see is multiple sets of feet walking away. Would be awesome.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

how great would it be if aj just re-appeared.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Reigns forcing that angry look/promo at the start there was cringe, thankfully it was short.

Wyatt promo was really good, he actually gave a reason as to why he attacked Reigns and it works for me. Calling Reigns the chosen one while he was cast aside was great analogy to give a base to this feud. And that ending was very creepy. Good stuff.

Wyatt gonna carry this feud for sure, but who's going to carry the match? Doesn't look like it's going to be a gimmick match so they won't be able to rely on weapons. They're doomed.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> A) Roman comes out to complain about Wyatt being random
> B) Wyatt comes out to complain he doesn't get enough attention
> C) Lights go out.


Business as usual I see. Thank you.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Charlotte, please debut.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Problem with Wyatt is smarks and marks dont appreciate him. Because he is kinda a throwback. He would of been huge in the AE. So you get geniuses here calling him boring. Well I would rather listin to Wyatt ramble, then Reigns trying to form two words together.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Can Bray sing happy birthday to Reigns wee girl? lol. They wouldn't do that anymore lol, would be creepy as fuck though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Old Mayo smelling, Cottage Cheese smelling, nasty ass farts Paige.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Bray Wyatt is one of those guys I don't care about at all, but will probably be saying, "Bray Wyatt was awesome" after he retires... Good in theory, but not as interesting as he should be.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Batz said:


> I just came back. Can anyone fill me in on that last segment please? With Roman and Wyatt.



Wyatt actually gave s legitimate reason why he went after Reigns (stealing his MITB spot) and low-key threatened Reigns daughter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige is spreading misinformation against The Bellas. She needs to stick to spreading what she is good at.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Bellas are here. Business has just picked up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That Nikki ass twirl doe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bellas are the queens of apathy. Never, ever get a reaction.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for round 9000 in this never-ending feud.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha or Charlotte debut, maybe?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Paige needs a friend, where is Bayley when you need her to hug someone?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Batz said:


> I just came back. Can anyone fill me in on that last segment please? With Roman and Wyatt.












Attacked Roman



















Time to


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Will this be No Holds Bard (Tornado) handicap?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This match needs less clothing and more strap-ons.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> Bray a racist? When?
> 
> If I were a betting man, I'd pin that allegation on everyone's latest NXT boy favorite.


When Bray first debuted I use to say he looks like the type to call someone a n!gger for coming close to his trailer home in the woods.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night FUCKERY (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



The G.O.A.T said:


> It's not even Paige's house. It's the Bella's house because Paige is living in the Bella's World.


 @IDONTSHIV

You are both wrong b/c everyone knows that it is Run's House


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hot damn, that Final Fantasy VII remake looks amazing...sorry, this match is just...


----------



## rauchand (Apr 22, 2014)

I just don't care about Wyatt anymore and that's pretty sad. He had so much potential. Dude actually has a gimmick instead of just being a normal guy like 90% of the roster, but he's been buried so many time he seems irrelevant. He needs to go all Pillman on us and show up at Romans house with a gun and kidnap his daughter or something.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Ok so in addition to Bray being a racist meth induced cult leader, he's also a possible pedo.


im just waiting for him to start implying latent homosexuality in his promos, so he touches all the bases


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> That Dusty Finish of the divas match last night :ha


*It's as if WWE is aware of their own stupidity and making fun of themselves. "We know you know that Nikki is 20 pounds heavier than Brie with huge breasts, so look, we stuffed her bra with TISSUE!!! LOL!!! ISN'T THAT FUNNY?!?!!? Guys...? Anyone... ?"*


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> This match needs less clothing and more strap-ons.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well Cole you are right there the ending to that match last night was one of the most ridiculous things I have ever seen


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Finally not a pg angle . That was a great touch with the kid


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, this match again.

Too. Much. Wrestling. For. No. Reason.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Paige's mother was getting beat? JBL domestic violence isn't cool.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Z. Kusano said:


> So I'm wrong?


They are in Ohio, yes you were wrong.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Defense chants? :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

JBL is the voice of reason when it comes to the Bellas. Michael Cole is sounding like a whining idiot.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

3ku1 said:


> Problem with Wyatt is smarks and marks dont appreciate him. Because he is kinda a throwback. He would of been huge in the AE. So you get geniuses here calling him boring. Well I would rather listin to Wyatt ramble, then Reigns trying to form two words together.


I couldn't agree more :clap. The fact is he doesn't belong in this Era, or even in wrestling for that matter. The character belongs in a tv drama or psychological thriller/horror movie, where viewers can appreciate nuances in acting and the masterclass work he's putting into these monologues.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> @IDONTSHIV
> 
> You are both wrong b/c everyone knows that it is Run's House


We need to combine forces and take on Paige in a handicap match. I'm game.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> When Bray first debuted I use to say he looks like the type to call someone a n!gger for coming close to his trailer home in the woods.


lol. 

Kevin Owens looks like he'd be that guy. 

and so does Summer Rae.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't worry Cole, Charlotte will step up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cole literally now sounds like he's reading from a script. Time to go home girls.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Lok said:


> Defense chants? :lol


lololololololololol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> @IDONTSHIV
> 
> You are both wrong b/c everyone knows that it is Run's House


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't know what "no hunks allowed" means, but it's a fantastic sign.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

JBL making sense in regards to paiges motives


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *It's as if WWE is aware of their own stupidity and making fun of themselves. "We know you know that Nikki is 20 pounds heavier than Brie with huge breasts, so look, we stuffed her bra with TISSUE!!! LOL!!! ISN'T THAT FUNNY?!?!!? Guys...? Anyone... ?"*


40 lbs with all that weave.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Bellas lookin' old.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

what the fuck was the point of this match?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who the hell did Paige piss off backstage?

:drake1


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

I absolutely hate the beginning of the Bellas' bitches theme music. It legit makes me cringe.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Bellas are running things around here.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Who's dick do I have to suck to get Swagger on RAW? :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bellaswinlol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Can we get Paige out of the title picture once and for all now? We've seen the same fucking match for 4 months. *


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paul12907 said:


> They are in Ohio, yes you were wrong.


Point taken. The only people who would chant that, I think we can agree.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

To be that referee, get to hold the Bellas hands and stand inbetween them.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Wyatt actually gave s legitimate reason why he went after Reigns (stealing his MITB spot) and low-key threatened Reigns daughter


Awesome. Gotta go back and watch that segment.


Thanks man


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at Machine Gun Kelly. WWE finally went out and got a safe white rapper. I'm not watching this cringe worthy shit.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I think Brie thinks she's still supposed to be working for Nikki.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bathroom break time. Thank you RAW for the heads up! (Y)


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Who the hell did Paige piss off backstage?
> 
> :drake1



Might of been cause she had that wolverine stripper dancing on her


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night FUCKERY (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*

So the divas crisp is over? Safe to switch back?

Wait MGK is next? Ok hockey game remains on my tv


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Who the hell did Paige piss off backstage?
> 
> :drake1


I think it's more she's about the only face they have to do this angle. They turned Naomi and they put Nattie with Tyson and Cesaro so Paige is the only name that's left.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> bellaswinlol


:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The 2 Woman Power Trip strikes again

Less than an hour left but we really need MGK filler performance


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikki just rolling on. Haters gonna Hate.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Only one thing can save us all now..

The *Mute*chine gun for MGK...









Mutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemutemute


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Might of been cause she had that wolverine stripper dancing on her
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha


I think so, too.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Who's dick do I have to suck to get Swagger on RAW? :mj2


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> So the divas crisp is over? Safe to switch back?



Only if you want to watch a rap concert.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

You know it's 2015 when 3 people have a punch as their signature move.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope my next opponent is a 7 foot piece of crap!


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

MGK doesn't have a new hit single. Stop lying all the time WWE. The shit is insulting.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> To be that referee, get to hold the Bellas hands and stand inbetween them.


I'll take being John Cena.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Z. Kusano said:


> Point taken. The only people who would chant that, I think we can agree.


Id probably chant "Miz is Mediocre"


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Nobody? seriously? I have no hope in these people, there was no point in that thing. 

I thought even for a minute the way the commentators were talking about total divas that it would even be Eva Marie or something random like that but I know she's working NXT first to see how much further she has to come. Charlotte? Bayley? I genuinely think HHH is protecting them from the main roster mindset towards women's wrestling.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> You know it's 2015 when 3 people have a punch as their signature move.


Or when they rave about a *dropkick*

yes, a dropkick


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

So this is a contender for the worst raw of the year, def top 5 and it's after a "PPv" how fucking sad. If lesnar doesn't come out tonight I'm done. Start #CancelRaw


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

bipartisan101 said:


> Bray Wyatt fucking sucks. This gimmick needs to be put to rest.
> 
> The current formula: attack a random face, "explain" why through rambling boring promos, lose feud repeat.
> 
> Not necessarily Bray's fault, but WWE has dropped the ball and its time to move on.


I agree. He was getting huge after pinning Daniel Bryan at the Royal Rumble. 2 years later he has lost all the feuds he's been in.

Also, remember when Brad Maddox died in that cave? Cooler than anything Wyatt has done.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Imagine if WWF was into rap in the early 90s and got West Coast rap artists on board. 


Shit would have been so popping. 











Of course they would had studio gangsters on board. 

Even WWF wouldn't been able to book real Gs.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

LegendKilla15 said:


> So this is a contender for the worst raw of the year, def top 5 and it's after a "PPv" how fucking sad. If lesnar doesn't come out tonight I'm done. Start #CancelRaw


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"You saw him perform at Wrestlemania and didn't like him then.........so here he is again!"


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

This is disgusting.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Machine gun who?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Kelly :mark:


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Did this jerk just name drop John Cena?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hometown sympathy cheer :agree:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cleveland just no-sold MGK lol.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LMAO WTF IS THIS LMAOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:austin3 what is this noise on screen?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Brock please come out and break this tard in half


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Time to play some good music


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is supposed to be music? What the fuck.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

God damn this sucks already.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Why is Kid Rock's mentally challenged brother on Raw?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I didn't know what a headache sounded like until McG's performance started.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Imagine if WWF was into rap in the early 90s and got West Coast rap artists on board.
> 
> 
> Shit would have been so popping.
> ...


Rather have them as the guests than this fucker that's on now.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

What the fuck is this shite


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

JayGeezus said:


> MGK doesn't have a new hit single. Stop lying all the time WWE. The shit is insulting.


Cena must be a fan of this guy. Why else would he be performing on RAW?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Motor City Machine Guns?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Y'all putting this dude down when he actually makes really good music. Chill


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thought that was Jojo for a sec. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who the hell are these pigs?

:drake1


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Whose the chick.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Got no problem with musical acts on raw. But get a real singer! Enough of this rapping crap.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lesnar come out and f5 machine gun please


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LegendKilla15 said:


> So this is a contender for the worst raw of the year, def top 5 and it's after a "PPv" how fucking sad. If lesnar doesn't come out tonight I'm done. Start #CancelRaw


What did you expect? Anytime creative gets 5 weeks between PPV's they sleep on at least 1 or 2 shows.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Who is this hack and why is he on Raw?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How do these fucking assholes become famous?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol this is painful.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

MGK is nothing but I white trash Eminem wannabe.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh it's the 'music' with the silent C, nice ........


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is exactly the reason I watch a wrestling show, to not see wrestlers duh


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> "You saw him perform at Wrestlemania and didn't like him then.........so here he is again!"


Notice Lilian didn't say WrestleMania 28. To keep him somewhat fresh and relevant in minds I'm sure :lel


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Lesnar needs to F5 these guys right into the drum set.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Damn I wish I was there.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

JohnCooley said:


> Y'all putting this dude down when he actually makes really good music. Chill


your avatar and sig are nicki minaj. its clear u have no idea what good music is


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

JayGeezus said:


> MGK doesn't have a new hit single. Stop lying all the time WWE. The shit is insulting.



To be fair to them they were only one letter out, he actually has a new *s*hit single


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

instead of taking time to advance storylines and characters, they'd rather give 10 minutes to a fucking concert. off to the Stanley Cup I go.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow kid rock and Vanilla ice had an autistic child named Machine Gun Kelly. These crazy times. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And the inventor of the Mute button rests happily in his grave.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank God for E3


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

WCW were ridiculed for years for having Kiss on Nitro.

The crowd doesn't give a fuck and rightfully so.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

As a punk im offended by these pre ripped tshirts. Sweet leather. You're not a rocker.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

LETS BOP IT UP


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The best thing about this segment is that Black woman's booty.*


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Stannis Baratheon. said:


> your avatar and sig are nicki minaj. its clear u have no idea what good music is



Another music snob. Go listen to your crappy Rock music if you don't wanna hear it.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Is this girls mic fucked or what.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ITS KISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



JohnCooley said:


> Another music snob. Go listen to your crappy Rock music if you don't wanna hear it.



I actually listen to Hip Hop. You know nothing of Hip Hop so please just shut your mouth. Nicki isn't Hip Hop and neither is MGK. You probably think Tyga is good too.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

#EminemWannabe #JenniferHudsonWannabe


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

where is the new day!!!!!!!!! or the tag team champs wtf is this


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

This is shite.

Give us R-Truth's second theme whatever that shit was. At least we got Eve Torres gyrating in a pair of daisy dukes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Why can't Adam Sandler and Kevin James be on RAW to promote Pixels?

I do like the woman's voice though. Beautiful.

This song is shit though. What is the message? Oil spills? Government? Cops? Bullying? Following your dreams? Suicide? Love? Too much shit is going on.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

This song actually isn't as bad as I thought it would be BUT this song is too deep. Nobody trying to be depressed during Raw... But Raw is already depressing so I guess it fits.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The titantron needs to collapse now


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That girl can't sing.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even the NAACP lady who pretended to be black is looking at her tv like "The fuck is this?"


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Uncharted 4 demo folks


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night FUCKERY (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Stannis Baratheon. said:


> your avatar and sig are nicki minaj. its clear u have no idea what good music is


Dude said Barter 6 was one of his favorite releases in the hip hop thread. :ti


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm into Rap and Hip Hop but as far as the artists performing on a wrestling show. That's a big no no.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What the fuck is this guy all about :trips7


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night FUCKERY (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



Lok said:


> Thought that was Jojo for a sec. :lol


That girl looks like JoJo, Nicki Minaj, Donna Summer, all kinds of chicks to me. lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *The best thing about this segment is that Black woman's booty.*



I am going to go ahead and guess the best part if this segment is that it is giving me another 10 minutes to watch the Hockey game without having to worry about flipping channels


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

owens saving diastorous segment


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

KO !!!!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So yeah, Owens is my hero!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Thank you Kevin.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

and here comes overrated Owens


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

YESSSSSSS


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Biggest baby face ever. Mr kevin Owens.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Hahaha that was fantastic


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*FUCK YES*


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Live musical performances in WWE will never be not awkward.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RAW OF THE YEAR


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Hopefully he's seriously injured.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

OWENS!!!!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

OH SNAP


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

the guy hasn't had a single break the top 100 US billboard

crowd is going MILD !!!

eh got a little pop 



OOOOMG yes yes yes yes yes 

OK he goes onto a matress but still cool


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

AAAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH

THANK YOU OWENS!!!

THANK YOU OWENS!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :LOL

I'M SCREAMING! I AM SCREAMING!!!!*


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

oh fuck ya wwe!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HAHA!*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh my that was the best thing that could happen there. dope as f*ck


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Owens!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Wowwwwwww. The Cena shout out makes sense now. Shit segment saved. 

THANK YOU OWENS.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Well at least Owens gave that horrible segment a good ending.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I love the Lord!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ok, I tuned back for a commercial on AMC and ....see this fuck singing and then Kevin Owens becoming my God. Do it again, Kevin!!!


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

I thing Lucha Underground has spoiled me, i cant watch more than 3 minutes of this


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Even the NAACP lady who pretended to be black is looking at her tv like "The fuck is this?"


That's the best story of the year, by far


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I salute you Owens.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MGK now stands for MACHINE GOT KILLED.. RIP.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Love it :yes credit to MGK for agreeing to go through with it


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes Owens!! What a hero. :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

THESE ANNOUNCERS CANNOT SELL FOR SHIT. THEY ALWAYS SOUND LIKE THEY ARE AT A FUNERAL. FUCK YOU


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

THANK YOU OWENS!!!


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Guess KO is a face after all...


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Owens you legend :lol:lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That was about a 7.5 out of 10 on the cool scale.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

And on the 8th day, God created Kevin Steen.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

That ending tho


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just don't know anymore :lmao


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

I thought Owens was a heel?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Owens my fav wrestler ever now.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Kevin Owens must be a fan of Montreal rap


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YAAAASSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you based Owens. :drose


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I have officially been won over :maury


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So its machine gun kelly vs kevin owens at Mania lol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

KEVIN FUCKING OWENS IS THE #1 FUCKING HEEL IN THE WWE NO DOUBT ABOUT IT NOW


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MGK's little boney ass gonna have to nerve to shove Owens like he hard:lmao:lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kevin FUCKIN OWENS that was awesome but it shoulda happened to Wiz Khalifa instead. *


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

THANK YOU OWENS!


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Kudos to MGK for agreeing to do that bump


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I dont care who you are. You are now an OWens fan. Dude just became the biggest heel in the company.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well it wasn't Lesnar but it was just as good!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Why can't Kevin Owens just be champ?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

KILL OWENS KILL!!!!


----------



## J&JSecurity (Feb 9, 2015)

I thought it Kevin Owens did it. What a face turn!>>


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night Raw (6/15) Discussion Thread*

:lmao Owens face turn?

Kill Steen Kill :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was epic, Owens is a beast


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I will say, kelly taking that bump was cool.

He just earned street cred


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL Owens is fuckin' awesome


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Props to MGK for taking that bump.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

MGK was willing to take a bump just to put over y'all overrated fave Kevin Owens, yet y'all had the nerve to try and talk down on him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I went to the bathroom and missed Owens kill him. That's probably the best selling thing Machine Gun has ever done.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Owens turned MGK into MDK!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Let's be real if MGK was a real rapper and this had really happened Kevin Owens would be killed in a drive by later this evening if he wasnt shot on the spot by the entourage.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Kevin Owens you are such a beautiful man


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Cunt didn't even sell it, even SuperCena wouldn't have recovered that quick


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

He did it for the people!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

damn. What I miss?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

God WWE hasn't put this much effort in a guy since Reigns. But Owens is the right guy.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Is Flo Rida available next week? What about Florida Georgia Line?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MGK is pretty coo for taking a bump though.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn it just tuned in for the highlights. Owens is now a babyface to many.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

lol muted tv and left room to go on pc. come back and see owens slamming that goof . too funny. owens just gaining fans everywhere..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

how did the crowd not pop after that? Oh yeah, not the 90s anymore.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JohnCooley said:


> MGK was willing to take a bump just to put over y'all overrated fave Kevin Owens, yet y'all had the nerve to try and talk down on him.



Props to MGK for taking the bump but his "music" still sucks


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

hes not the biggest heel new day is still a little bit above him they just need to go beat up on a big face or something then u will all probably say the same


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This segment really needed JR screaming that man's a civilian!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> MGK was willing to take a bump just to put over y'all overrated fave Kevin Owens, yet y'all had the nerve to try and talk down on him.


Kevin Owens is not overrated, get outta here


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It would have been better if he could have done it mid 'performance' lol .... this was just brilliant lol.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

MGK kinda sandbagged Owens there. Good thing he was strong enough to lift him. They didn't teach MGK to take the powerbomb beforehand apparently.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm not going to lie, that move almost had me flip in favor of Kevin Owens.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

3ku1 said:


> I dont care who you are. You are now an OWens fan. Dude just became the biggest *Face* in the company.


Fixed


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I can't stop laughing over what Kevin Owens did


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

New Day? Lol your really comparing that side show act to OWens bitch please.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Don't follow Pop Rap, but the song had a cool message, seemed different, band members looked cool, had nice tone, and HE's TAKING BUMPS?! Best musical performance EVER. 

Kevin Owens has been the best thing on raw for like a month and a half straight, and I'm not even a fan of his.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

His friends are pussies. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So based.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

That's what Wyatt needs to be doing. ATTACKING EVERYBODY!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So is Kevin Owens getting suspended like Lesnar?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I mean lets be real, we all know Vince would've let Kelly make Owens look like a fool if MGK wanted too.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Owens should powerbomb every RAW special guest.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

See this is why I can't keep heels and babyfaces straight.

How am I supposed to be mad at the guy who powerbombs MGK off the stage?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kinda shitty camerawork for the powerbomb too. WWE is usually great with camera angles.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Hahahaha...it seemed as if Owens kicked the shit out of MGK. Nice sell.

It really makes me wonder if KO is one of those wrestlers who wouldn't take it easy on you if you were a celeb who thinks it would be fun to wrestle...and that he really did kick him in the gut pretty good.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Prayer Police said:


> damn. What I miss?


possible manslaughter charges for owens


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

obviously something is going on with new day

and the announcers cmpletely talk about somehthing else

wtf##

TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS GET A JOBBER ENTRANCE FOR A FUCKING TERMINATOR PLUG WTF


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How the fuck are the announcers blaming Owens? :lmao

MGK little boney ass shoved Kevin like Kev is some bitch or something. Owens gave him that work as a result and this is Owens fault.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I am going to go ahead and guess the best part if this segment is that it is giving me another 10 minutes to watch the Hockey game without having to worry about flipping channels


*A C P, I REALLY hope you didn't miss that ending :uhoh*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kevin Nash and Eric Bischoff did it better though.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Terminator, really. Really though. You follow up that awesomeness with a movie promo that yall didn't even doing make?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> MGK now stands for MACHINE GOT KILLED.. RIP.







....even though Nick Cannon got the buzzer. lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This is what Wyatt should be doing. He needs to get out of the boiler room, and see some sun light lol.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Had the TV on mute turned to look if it was over and all of a sudden KEVIN OWENS JUST KILLED SOME DOUCHE-BAG WITH A SICK POWERBOMB. FIGHT OWENS FIGHT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> I mean lets be real, we all know Vince would've let Kelly make Owens look like a fool if MGK wanted too.


MGK ain't AC/DC, so no.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Can he come out and do this every time they bring in some shitty host to Raw?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Good jeebus that new Terminator looks awful. And this is coming from a guy who likes Emilia and Jason Clarke


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Commentary selling MGK getting attacked as if it was a bad thing. But Vince always thinks of the fans unk2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Neville!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No "clap therapy" tonight?

Good to know New Day got that "clap" problem under control


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

worst tag team champs in a while.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Why do they think Owens wouldn't get cheered for that?

It could have been Aretha Franklin, and the heel still turns face.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Just seeing MJK in the air legs flaing, freaking out lol GOLD.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 6/15 Raw Thread: KEVIN OWENS OUR LORD AND SAVIOR*



Headliner said:


> How the fuck are the announcers blaming Owens? :lmao
> 
> MGK little boney ass shoved Kevin like Kev is some bitch or something. Owens gave him that work as a result and this is Owens fault.


That was self defense he put his hands on Owens


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why did they give these idiots the titles ?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Never thought I'd say this but I hope WWE book Justin Beiber to perform next


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

mightymike1986 said:


> Can he come out and do this every time they bring in some shitty host to Raw?


As long as they book Lesnar to host raw next week. I'll bring the popcorn.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SAY IT WITH YOUR CHEST. Ok Titus. Too bad ya'll two years late on this tag title run.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Lol, clap therapy?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> worst tag team champs in a while.


ALready? Their reign hasent even started lol come on now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *A C P, I REALLY hope you didn't miss that ending :uhoh*



Raw automatically DVRs for me so nothing a rewind button couldn't fix :thumbsup


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Prime (clap) Time (clap) Players (clap) 


Fuck New Day!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

MILLIONS OF DOLLA'S YEAH YEAH

1 white guy and 5 ethnics, wonder whose gonna go over here?


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Just heard Kevin Owens power bombed some rapper. I like it, I have no idea who the rapper is as most of my rap is limited to things pre-2001 (except CZarface by 7L, Deck and Esoteric [the guy who wrote Cena's raps])


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> MGK ain't AC/DC, so no.



It doesn't matter. MGK is a celebrity who's had a nice amount of success, thats enough for Vince.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't think there's been a single bit of positive hype surrounding that Terminator movie since it was announced.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Watched E3 and the Women's World CUp... miss anything or was it good that I didn't watch Raw again?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

mightymike1986 said:


> Can he come out and do this every time they bring in some shitty host to Raw?


Kevin Owens power bombing Stephanie McMahon. 


:hmm:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I just don't know anymore :lmao


OH, COME ON!....


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I guess they didn't wanna show mgk taking the full bump by showing it lol the fucking wwe always finds away to ruin something 

Props to fucking Owens man. Best I've seen in awhile all around. He's must see.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Been too busy watching E3, anyone feel like filling me on anything important that happened tonight?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

If only it was Beiber then we might have to have a holiday in Owens' name.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

My friend just texted me: "MGK just locked himself up for the WWE HOF with that." ....lmao he could be right.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> So based.


Thank you


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

without the straps the new day are just the new job squad


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> ALready? Their reign hasent even started lol come on now.


their sub-par ring work isn't going to just be good because they won belts.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cryme Tyme & Cena

When are we going to get Prime Time & Cena?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Talk some more about reigns rather than the guys in the ring. Way to announce :cole fpalm


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

LOL @ the thread title.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> It doesn't matter. MGK is a celebrity who's had a nice amount of success.


Yeah but if they like Owens enough to have Cena sell injuries they ain't letting a C-celebrity toothpick do damage to fulfill his fantasy. LeBron James shows up on Raw, he's working Owens' face like a speedbag. MGK not so much.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Watched E3 and the Women's World CUp... miss anything or was it good that I didn't watch Raw again?



Kevin Owens killed MGK


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L4DWg8OHSo0

Machine Gun, take a bump


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

finalnight said:


> This segment really needed JR screaming that man's a civilian!!!


and a "By Gawwwd almightyyy"


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> Lol, clap therapy?


Clap Therapy? Isn't that what Cena needs after a night with Nikki?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The new thread title :clap :ha


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Kevin Owens power bombing Stephanie McMahon.
> 
> 
> :hmm:


opcorn


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Kinda shitty camerawork for the powerbomb too. WWE is usually great with camera angles.


They've been a mess all night with these angles. And good spots are being relocated to the commercial break more so than before. It just seems weird tonight. 

I notice though on Smackdown, which I rarely watch, they get real crazy with the camera angles .


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Paul12907 said:


> Clap Therapy? Isn't that what Cena needs after a night with Nikki?


I rofl'ed, I must admit.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Paul12907 said:


> Clap Therapy? Isn't that what Cena needs after a night with Nikki?


ROFL


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the camera angle was used so not to show MGK fall on like 3 mattresses covered by a piece of cardboard.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

"Don't call me Adrian" Neville gettin some urban cred tonight.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Why would anyone buy Sky Sports for 14,95 so they can see MITB replay when the whole WWE Network is 9,99 and is available everywhere?!?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

This commentary gives me cancer.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He's on FIRE!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Zapapie


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BuzzKillington said:


> This commentary gives me cancer.



Nothing some "clap therapy" won't cure : jericho2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

One neville move gets a bigger pop than sheamus and reigns together.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yay for black guys winning.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

A thing of beauty....always.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ladies and gentleman, only a few more minutes until we are presented with Plan C.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, who did New Day piss off?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Prime Time Players with Neville make New Day look like shit.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lilian "PlaYAs"


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cool seeing the crowd coming unglued for Neville.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Can Owens please come out during Rollins segment. Please God. Please.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LESNAR INCOMINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Cole be like,"Kevin Owens is so despicable, giving our audience what they want".


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night FUCKERY (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



JayGeezus said:


> I absolutely hate the beginning of the Bellas' bitches theme music. It legit makes me cringe.


The only reason not to like it is because it reminds all of us of what we can't have. 

All we get to do is stare and drool at the Bella's perfection.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens was merely defending himself, MGK clearly threw the first punch


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> Can Owens please come out during Rollins segment. Please God. Please.


I would like to see The Rock come out to a Kevin Owens segment .


and 

CM Punk come out to a Seth Rollins segment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LESNAR INCOMINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dean and Kane laughing at the Seth dart board. :lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Seriously give me a Cesaro match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose/Kane feud incoming


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night FUCKERY (6/15) Discussion: Celtic Cash*



3ku1 said:


> Nikki just rolling on. Haters gonna Hate.


Nikki should be called The Boss. Not Sasha Banks.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Where the fuck is Lesnar. Im barely staying awake


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kane and Ambrose have a good dynamic.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This Ambrose Promo :like


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

In Dean's promo replace "title" with "meth"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose better get that rumble win this year.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Demon kane incoming


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay! It's a good time to be an Ambrose fan now that he has a bit of direction.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean getting in Kanes head!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ambrose with a good life lesson


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Killer promo, Dean.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Here they come, the Alliance to End Seth Rollins


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Brockkkkk Lesnar !!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Amazing promo from dean. And Then Kane pondering. Both sold it really well. Looks like one last run as monster kane is on the cards.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Blackhawks win the Cup!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Never thought I'd say this but I hope WWE book Justin Beiber to perform next


I hope so too so Owens can powerbomb him onto something that resembles a Mortal Kombat stage fatality


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuck Brock Lesnar I'm more excited for HHH to be coming out.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Blackhawks win the Cup!


CM Punk is partying with the Pepsi hard tonight!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Here comes Steph and her huge tits


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lesnar and RVD return to form the Part Time Players! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

I turned to the hockey game. What did I miss?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

there is 4 mins left in the show and theyre still bullshitting


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You can tell Dusty had a real good relationship with Vince. Otherwise Dream wouldn't be getting all this tribute.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PLEASe BE BROCK! :clap


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BAWSE!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

omg :mark: hes here


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bork time.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

TommyRich said:


> Here comes Steph and her huge tits



They're what's best for business


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Dusty and Sweet Sapphire are dancing in heaven now.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go: HHH and Steph. We'll probably see Brock soon.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie looks incredible.

Haitch is such a lucky bastard.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

If we see no F5, tonight has been a complete failure


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God this RAW was butt.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH thinking....yup my guy did that.....remember it. :lol


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Money's on Samoa joe


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Disciplinary action against Owens huh. I guess he was making the main roster look bad. Back to NXT yo.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

they made me watch all that shit to see bork


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Been playing the super addictive _Fallout Shelter_ phone game...what's happened apart from Kevin Owens killing MGK and Ambrose being Ambrose in the past hour?


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Swerve. Its gonna be triple H.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

"Best for business" = Slogan and catchphrase. 


Yeah Stephanie, you know you felt fake saying there will be disciplinary action against Owens because it's Best for Business.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

MGK's wiki page right now:



> On june 15th machine gun kelly died after being powerbombed of the stage of raw by kevin owens.He died of powerbomb city bitch


:lelbrock


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Steph and her promos remind me of my old bosses at big corporations. Makes me really dislike her character. Which I guess is what they want idk.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well if your goal Steph is to put a smile on my face then Owens does not deserve any disciplinary actions taken against him


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's time baby.*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rollins vs. Rollins!!! Mirror match!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Brock or Trips himself

But we're all here and expecting to see Brock


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins GOAT smile


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

It's Kurt Angle.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Come on Brock, we missed you!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Dusty and Sweet Sapphire are dancing in heaven now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is it time? 










:Brock


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

when will she stop saying best for business and begin saying

PHILANTHROPY IS THE FUTURE OF MARKETING


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Better be Brock.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That moments when Rollins has his parents send him to an actual death sentence with Brock Lesnar :crying:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Steph's titties are so big she doesn't need a airbag in her car.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Well if your goal Steph is to put a smile on my face then Owens does not deserve any disciplinary actions taken against him


He won't get it once they look at the shove before Owens killed him.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Either Seth Rollins sucks or the crowd sucks....no pop at all.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

> Nobody on the ROSTER.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Here comes Lesnar


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes the pain


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Heath Slater for #1 contender.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Seth a polarizing figure.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JuxGiant said:


> MGK's wiki page right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The fucking crowd is spoiling it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> Kevin Owens killed MGK


Um.. who is MGK?


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Feeling like it's gonna be triple H for sure now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Is the turn coming sooner than expected...

Nice diamond/coal bit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Um.. who is MGK?



Machine Gun Kelly, the rapper guest host for Raw tonight


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

You take a lump of coal and stick that some bitch up HHH's ass and you turn that some bitch into a diamond. :austin


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

PLAN C!!!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Its Randy Orton of Evolution


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

HERE COMES THE TRAIN!!!!


BOWOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRK, LLLAAAAASSSEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:mark::mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brock!


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Not El Torito?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Heyman & Lesnar!!! :mark:


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Um.. who is MGK?


Some white rapper from Cleveland who had a concert before KO powerbombed him lol.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock4 :mark: BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a FUCKING MATCH THIS IS GONNA BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Would bang Brock. :nice


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

THERE WE GO SUPLEX CITY


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lesnar is top five of all time.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

THE BEAST


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:brock4:brock4:brock4:brock4:brock4


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:clap


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

RIP Rollins. It was nice knowing you.


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

THAT'S A FUCKING POP, IF I DO SAY SO.


BUROK, LEZNURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

BORK


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

woot woot


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm getting hard thinking about this match. Holy shit!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

He's baaaacccck


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So Cole forgot about his lawsuit?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

That t shirt is great.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BORK LASER!!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Look at Heyman! :ha


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd much rather Lesnar fued with the entire Authority (in a game of cat & mouse specifically with Rollins) but it seems Stephanie and Triple H have taken a neutral stance for some reason.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wait, I thought Stephanie had beef with Lesnar?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

F5 Seth, F5 Trips, F5 Steph, F5 everything that moves


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Test time son


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Suplex City T-Shirt :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lesnar and Owens on the main roster together :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Run Seth Run!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rollins going full beta.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Seth be fucked.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Suplex City chant. :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Suplex city !!!! :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

seth is killing it right now with his facial expressions


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

run Seth run!!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol seth looks abashed


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Well.................?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Brock a face?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I can smell Seth's fear from here.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Seth about to visit suplex city


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Get your chant in order Ohio.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, you know rollins is pissing himself.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Rollins looks like he just shit his pants :ti*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth just dropped numerous turds in his pants :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Forget continuity, that suspension was like 2 months ago, the fans have forgotten about it!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins facial expressions and body language are fucking GOAT in this segment.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Suplex City!


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Lesnars' stare is so fucking intense, he's really the "beast incarnate"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> I can smell Seth's fear from here.


Yep, definitely shit his pants.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Seth you're fucked


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Really?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

The future just shit his pants.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All of that for a weak ass ending. DISGUST


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn its almost like shit just got real for rollins. He finnally has a legit opponent. Rollins nailed this segement, lesner too.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

You're a smart man Seth! :Cocky


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Lesnar looks like he just threw some clothes on after giving it to Sable.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

They paid Brock to just show up.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Really great acting.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That staredown!!! :mark:


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

LMAO this is why I haven't watched in a month. I heard Lesnar was showing up and decided to tune in.

LOL worst ending EVER.

They should've had Ambrose come out and throw him in the ring or something.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Facing Ambrose wouldn't look so bad all of a sudden!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Brock just made a million dollars for that lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Lesnar will eat Seth alive.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So we're back to $100,000 wasted appearances uttahere*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Can't wait for Reigns to attack Lesnar at Battleground.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

How to make a title relevant: have Brock show up.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thats that bullshit right there


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

how many RAWs before it is made a no dq or triple threat match so it's believable that brock doesn't just grab seth and break him in half?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Brock just earned 6 figures.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When you literally know you're fucked.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesnar was in an extreme rage at Rollins cashing in at Mania to the point where his actions got him suspended. He should have came back in the same amount of rage.

The Authority should have been celebrating their win over Ambrose, and Lesnar could have crashed it F5ing like 20 security guards. That would have been better.

I like that we're finally getting this feud, but this was kinda lame.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bad return. Wanted him to come back the same way he left, beating the fuck out of everybody.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE sure knows how to get their fans hype, then let them down in only five minutes.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Perfect ... would have liked Ambrose to come and throw him back in the ring though, would have been fun. Looks like Ambrose is going into a Kane feud though ... sucks.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

That's the shit I waited three hours for? They could've did that at the start of the show. Smh.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *So we're back to $100,000 wasted appearances uttahere*


They probably just made the hundred thousand back with the new shirt they just debuted.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lord some of you complain lol. I loved that ending. It showed shit just got real for Rollins, and he nailed it with the expressions. Lesner not doing anything just built up the anticipation. Like I said 5 weeks to build up, sure their is more to come.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Beast has been unleashed! Welcome back, Brock! Great acting by Seth in that segment looking like a bitch who just got owned. This is gonna be good. Either Brock tosses Seth or they have a real match at Battleground.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Great RAW*

Wow that was actually an entertaining RAW throughout, shocking !


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He should have F5'd Stephanie! :lol

Can't wait for this matchup....Seth vs Brock..sounds good!

I expect HHH vs Seth after this match


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm actually glad Rollins didn't get destroyed by Brock.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This should match should be booked liked Shawn and Undertaker Hell in Cell 1997. Taker just beat the hell out of HBK. I expect Brock to do the same. It's going to be brutal!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins' facial expressions and body language in that segment with Brock were GOAT. That's how you sell an emotion. Awesome acting. Guy is on another level.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Seth looked beta as shit in that segment holy moly.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Great RAW*

No it wasn't. Only 3 good segments.

Almost fell asleep


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ending was perfect. Frankly, Lesnar shouldn't touch Rollins until either the last Raw before Battleground, or Battleground itself. If July isn't another free month, Lesnar finally getting his hands on Seth should be enough of an incentive to boost subs for the month.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Leave it to this company to bring Lesnar back in the worst way possible.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

The Coal analogy was phenomenal. It really made sense of everything. Wonderful delivery by Hunter aswell. Rollins' behaviour when he Lesnar stood infront of him was... chilling. They really milked the segment, and it worked really well. Couldn't have done it any better.


Lesnar's back. Everyone gonna die. We all ded. No one safe!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Evolution said:


> Seth looked beta as shit in that segment holy moly.


Anybody and everybody looks beta compared to Brock fuckin Lesnar


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

I just can't wait to see the quality of the match. Who thinks it'll be a better match than Lesnar vs Punk?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins facial expressions and body language are fucking GOAT in this segment.


You are right. He really expressed himself well there, nonverbally. :mark:


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Seth actually looked like he shat himself when Brock's music hit, pretty good acting by him. If they book their match correctly, it could be immense, they need to focus on Brock's power vs Rollins whole crossfit Jesus shtick.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Great RAW*

Lol I thought it was shit. The only two things good about it were Kevin Owens and Lesnar's return.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Seth had a great expression tonight that SOLD the moment, but let's not forget about Reigns. The way his expression changed when he saw Bray hold up the picture of his daughter was excellent as well.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Seth pissing in his pants like Otacon.*


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Rollins legit looked like the smartass kid on the playground that got caught talking shit about the biggest bully in school. Seriously, if you turn the volume up on the tv you could hear Seth's balls retreating back into his body.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

seth looked like he was trying to avert his eyes from a naked old mans junk in the gym lockeroom


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

But it doesn't make sense.

The authority uses Rollins to screw Lesnar over, then suspend Lesnar, then they're randomly friends with Lesnar, and Lesnar likes them despite what all they've done.

I get that they're going towards the "Seth got too big for his britches and the authority had to bring him down" angle, but it's still a weak way of pulling that off.

It's not over, and maybe they'll elaborate, but with WWE's track record, I doubt it.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I mean we got 5 weeks for build so they have to slow burn it with the Lesnar appearances. That moment was to sell the fact that Seth is going to need to prove to everyone he's legit and although they put over his bout with Ambrose (and Ambrose himself to a point) as being nearly the means to do that, THIS is the real test and Seth sold that like a million dollars.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Seth will get destroyed by Brock, right? What if they did the match in a way that made Rollins look like a fighter who won't quit? Rollins can lose to Brock and still come out with the fans respecting him.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

To be honest though? Every soul on this forum would react this EXACT same way if they saw Lesnar staring at them like they were raw goddamn steak.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> But it doesn't make sense.
> 
> The authority uses Rollins to screw Lesnar over, then suspend Lesnar, then they're randomly friends with Lesnar, and Lesnar likes them despite what all they've done.
> 
> ...


This guaranteed won't happen, but wouldn't it be kind of awesome if they had a double-turn/position swap? Rollins ending up as Heyman's new guy and Brock ending up as the new Corporate Champ. It'd get Rollins over as fuck, at least.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

Can't wait for the reaction when this all leads to a typical Lesnar match where he completely destroys his opponent and makes them look like shit for 90% of the match without selling a thing. It's gonna be super duper fun!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Raw was good tonight. Building-up all of the feuds and story lines.
And a five week wait. 3 weeks extra..YAY!!! To flush out the story lines etc.

Wwe actually had their shit together mostly tonight.


----------



## Poetic (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm really interested to see how the actual match turns out.

I don't feel it's believable for any wrestler on the roster to beat Lesnar 1 on 1. Booking has made him too strong. So I have no idea what's going to happen. I don't think Lesnar is just going to demolish him in 5 minutes type of thing. Has to be more to it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I think they will book the match in a way that gets Rollins over as a face or at least get the fans to respect him.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Adding the city/state to Lesnar's shirt was a nice touch.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

They better have Rollins give Lesnar a really competitive match after what they did tonight. 

Completely over the top as he looked like a kid about to piss his pants. When you compare this to Rollins attitude and swagger in January it really fucking infuriates me that WWE can so rarely strike a balance. 

Anyways clearly we all know WWE's plans now and they are horrible. 

Rollins is dropping the title at Battleground and facing HHH at Summerslam, Reigns is going to ''look strong'' and go over Wyatt and we are going to get the rematch between Brock and Reigns. 

This time Reigns is going over and oh look Sheamus has the briefcase :ti 

Remember when the original plan for Wrestlemania was for Reigns to win and Sheamus to be his first feud and we all thought it was a fucking horrible idea?

Well yea, we are getting that and Reigns isn't going to change in the slightest anytime soon. 

Well done WWE. Just when you give me some hope that you are trying to change the show for the better you just revert back to the garbage you were planning pre Mania.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Marrakesh said:


> They better have Rollins give Lesnar a really competitive match after what they did tonight.
> 
> Completely over the top as he looked like a kid about to piss his pants. When you compare this to Rollins attitude and swagger in January it really fucking infuriates me that WWE can so rarely strike a balance.
> 
> ...


And yet you're still going to watch. You can't have everything go your way.


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

So is it safe to say Ambrose has moved on to Kane now?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> And yet you're still going to watch. You can't have everything go your way.


What's your point? There are still parts of the show i enjoy or i wouldn't watch it. 

I have the right to criticize the parts that i do not.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Great RAW*

I took a long piss break during that "music performance" and was so shocked to see Owens out there. I started looking around to see if the whole roster was out there clapping or something. That had to be the most random moment in WWE in a long time. Great RAW though. Owens/Ziggler was great. Ryback looked f'ing jacked shirtless with track pants lol. I was fearing that we were gonna get Rollins vs Kane (sigh) at BG. Even though I heard that Lesnar was coming back tonight and facing Rollis at Battleground, I thought there was no way that match was happening at a D-level PPV lol. SHould be the first decent Battleground PPV.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Marrakesh said:


> What's your point? There are still parts of the show i enjoy or i wouldn't watch it.
> 
> I have the right to criticize the parts that i do not.


I understand that, but while you hate Reigns there fans that like him. People here act like pushing Reigns is a terrible idea. He hits a certain demographic that smarks refuse to acknowledge.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Great RAW*

There was nothing great about that RAW buddy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Great RAW*

It started off pretty hot and then went downhill from there.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> Forget continuity, *that suspension was like 2 months ago, the fans have forgotten about it!!!*


And now you will.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The announcers weren't mad at Brock or anything. :booklel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

> Todd Grisham ‏@GrishamESPN 2m2 minutes ago
> Yes, a clip of @WWERollins from @wwe RAW will be on the midnight @SportsCenter tonight. He has a new nickname for Johnny Manziel


SETH on SPORTSCENTER.

:mark:


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I understand that, but while you hate Reigns there fans that like him. People here act like pushing Reigns is a terrible idea. He hits a certain demographic that smarks refuse to acknowledge.


I'd be fine with pushing Reigns if they'd actually have made even the slightest bit of effort to enhance his character after Wrestlemania. 

He is still the guy no one wanted to see as champion. Do people forget that he was getting cheered pre royal rumble on a weekly basis? 

The fans like him, they just do not want to see him get pushed too soon and it is still too fucking soon. 

Nothing has changed these past three months. Every single issue people had with the guy being the WWE champion and top babyface is still there. There has been no effort whatsoever to change him or develop a persona.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Zayniac said:


> The announcers weren't mad at Brock or anything. :booklel


Exactly, and neither was Stephanie. Something happened that changed WWE's booking plans for Brock Lesnar. 

:reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Great RAW*

This RAW was far from great. I marked for Owens and Lesnar. The rest of the show did not move the dial for me.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Marrakesh said:


> I'd be fine with pushing Reigns if they'd actually have made even the slightest bit of effort to enhance his character after Wrestlemania.
> 
> He is still the guy no one wanted to see as champion. Do people forget that he was getting cheered pre royal rumble on a weekly basis?
> 
> ...


It's not a matter of it being soon. It has everything to do with fans NOT wanting him to be the GUY to beat Lesnar. They want to save that for someone else. Well that's not going to happen.


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

CoolGuy45 said:


> I took a long piss break during that "music performance" and was so shocked to see Owens out there. I started looking around to see if the whole roster was out there clapping or something. That had to be the most random moment in WWE in a long time. Great RAW though. Owens/Ziggler was great. Ryback looked f'ing jacked shirtless with track pants lol. I was fearing that we were gonna get Rollins vs Kane (sigh) at BG. Even though I heard that Lesnar was coming back tonight and facing Rollis at Battleground, I thought there was no way that match was happening at a D-level PPV lol. SHould be the first decent Battleground PPV.


Looking like Ambrose and Kane instead lol we just can't get rid of Kane ever


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Great RAW*

:ben3

owens and lesnar only good thing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> SETH on SPORTSCENTER.
> 
> :mark:




Seth getting quoted internationally now! :mark: Seth should be nominated for an award for his GOAT acting during the last segment. He perfectly conveyed every emotion he was feeling with nary a word to be heard.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Ryback in workout pants ftw

Its good seeing dudes in the ring not wearing their gear or a suit for a change


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Great RAW*

It was good. But not great.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It's not a matter of it being soon. It has everything to do with fans NOT wanting him to be the GUY to beat Lesnar. They want to save that for someone else. Well that's not going to happen.


It's not only that but people are worried long term Reigns will be as big of a Superman as John Cena has been for the last decade having people lined up just for him to knock down.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Great RAW*

No, it was meh, just like MITB. The only thing I liked was Ambrose & Orton beating Sheamus. Everything else was of no interest to me whatsoever.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Great RAW*

OP spot on. Then the thread starts disintegrating. When the marks and smarks come in to bitch and moan for the sake of it. Solid Raw, Rollins stole the show for me. As did Owens LOL. Nothing from my point of view to complain about. Wyatt finnally has a direction, about time. Great promo. Reigns looking pissed was worth the price admission alone. Any time he doesen't get to attempt to put words together is gold for me. I think the response when Wyatt got a big pop at MITB when Reigns diddnt win MITB shows that no one likes this guy at all. Rollins per usual is the true star of the company.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know, the funny thing is while we were waiting for the obvious theme song of Lesnar to hit I realized, it had been so long since I heard it, I forgot what it sounded like.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It's not a matter of it being soon. It has everything to do with fans NOT wanting him to be the GUY to beat Lesnar. They want to save that for someone else. Well that's not going to happen.


I disagree. It is all about it being too soon. Reigns is the exact type of guy you'd want to give the Lesnar rub to. 

The problem is that he has no personality (Or they have failed to develop it so far) and the fans feel disconnected from him when he is being jammed down their throats without having been seen to earn anything through talent. 

If they'd actually work with the guy on this then going over Lesnar in a years time might do big business. It might not either but it'd stand a much higher chance of doing so.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Zayniac said:


> The announcers weren't mad at Brock or anything. :booklel


They didn't even say shit about. There is zero continuity these days, it's pathetic. Cole should have been shitting his pants screaming about how they could let this guy back in the company.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Great RAW*

Compared to some batshit bad raws weve gotten lately. Raws like tonights are a breath of fresh air.
Ones where pieces are starting to fit and come together to build a bigger picture.

Whilst not the greatest raw ever. Ive seen lots better. It was pretty damn good.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I like Rollins over Lesnar here. Call me crazy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just re-watched the last segment. For anyone who DVR'd it, go back to the point where Brock's theme hits. The camera focuses in on Rollins' face so it's the only thing you see on the screen. His face goes from normal expression to a look of complete and utter defeat. :lmao He's looking into HHH's eyes, and you can just hear him thinking to himself, "WHY? HOW COULD YOU?" 

:lmao 

It's awesome.

Here it is:










:lmao


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I think they will book the match in a way that gets Rollins over as a face or at least get the fans to respect him.


Thats what they have to do...at least if they want Rollins to be the face against HHH, which is what is being rumored. Seth doesnt have to win...but they can do a great job of really turning him if they actually make him be really scrappy in the match. Specifically, pulling out all of the stops that he's been unable to use to win (front flip over the top rope, Phoenix Splash, etc). 

If they want Seth to be a credible babyface...you make him actually be really competetive. It doesnt have to be a bare knuckle brawl. Seth can take advantage of the fact that he's probably the best sheer athlete on the roster.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Just re-watched the last segment. For anyone who DVR'd it, go back to the point where Brock's theme hits. The camera focuses in on Rollins' face so it's the only thing you see on the screen. His face goes from normal expression to a look of complete and utter defeat. :lmao He's looking into HHH's eyes, and you can just hear him thinking to himself, "WHY? HOW COULD YOU?"
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


From start to finish...Seth killed it tonight. Delivered one of the best heel promos is a long time. Then the final segment. Was just fantastic. Dude is so good.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Just re-watched the last segment. For anyone who DVR'd it, go back to the point where Brock's theme hits. The camera focuses in on Rollins' face so it's the only thing you see on the screen. His face goes from normal expression to a look of complete and utter defeat. :lmao He's looking into HHH's eyes, and you can just hear him thinking to himself, "WHY? HOW COULD YOU?"
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...



I think that's a "Shit just got real" look.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Just re-watched the last segment. For anyone who DVR'd it, go back to the point where Brock's theme hits. The camera focuses in on Rollins' face so it's the only thing you see on the screen. His face goes from normal expression to a look of complete and utter defeat. :lmao He's looking into HHH's eyes, and you can just hear him thinking to himself, "WHY? HOW COULD YOU?"
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...





mattheel said:


> From start to finish...Seth killed it tonight. Delivered one of the best heel promos is a long time. Then the final segment. Was just fantastic. Dude is so good.


Best promo since Rocks 2002 Toronto promo imo. And coming from a huge Rock mark too haha.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

ShowStopper said:


> Just re-watched the last segment. For anyone who DVR'd it, go back to the point where Brock's theme hits. The camera focuses in on Rollins' face so it's the only thing you see on the screen. His face goes from normal expression to a look of complete and utter defeat. :lmao He's looking into HHH's eyes, and you can just hear him thinking to himself, "WHY? HOW COULD YOU?"
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


I feel Seth was saying in his head there "WHY?!" DO YOU WANT ME TO DIE?!


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Best promo since Rocks *2002* Toronto promo imo. And coming from a huge Rock mark too haha.


You mean *2003* Hollywood Rock heel promo:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I feel Seth was saying in his head there "WHY?!" DO YOU WANT ME TO DIE?!


It perfectly sold the moment. I can't stop looking at that gif.

:banderas


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Boots2Asses said:


> You mean *2003* Hollywood Rock heel promo:



Yeah that's the one such a long time ago haha. Best Heel promo ever.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

AWESOME, Lesnar is back.

Looks like my two and a half long month break is over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like "Machine Gun" Kelly has jokes for Owens:



> WWE retweeted
> Machine Gun Kelly ‏@machinegunkelly 25m25 minutes ago
> @FightOwensFight did you take the belt for 'best cheap shot' home tonite? please hit harder next time, that was chump change.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Great RAW*

I knew it, it never fails. Everytime Raw has two good segments we have people coming in saying it was a great Raw. Never fails. I knew it when I was watching Brock coming in, that voice in my brain, went Oh my they'll say the whole show is great now. 

People have short attention span. It's like the movie producer who said the success of a movie is this: you can do any shit you want to do but the important thing is that you get them at the end and they'll forget the rest. (and that is why in Hollywood all you have are feel good endings, it's sort of a way to cover their ass).


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

mgk v owens bg?


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Great RAW*

It was one of the worst RAWs I ever seen, not even exaggerating. Lesnar and Powerbomb to MGK were nice but could not save it.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Live reaction vids for Lesnar are the best.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610682976293142528


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

finalnight said:


> So Cole forgot about his lawsuit?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Unrealistic, but now 100% behind Rollins for this match.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Owens just put over MGK. :lmao
What is this world coming to?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, what an interesting show. Seth Rollins opening promo was a good way to kick off the show. He was intense and got huge heat clowning on Johnny Manziel. Ambrose/Sheamus was a decent match and I understand the finish. I guess we are seeing R-Truth's new gimmick now. I wonder who came up with this since it sounded like JTG came up with the "Little Jimmy" gimmick. Kevin Owens was definitely one of the highlights of the night. From his promo to his match against Ziggler. And then his powerbomb on MGK. Nice. Paige continues to lose the Bella Twins. I'm sure this is building up to something. The PTP and Neville vs New Day Match was not bad either. Of course Neville had to be the guy to do the finisher for the win. Lastly, glad Brock Lesnar is back! But what's the logical reason he is no longer suspended? Or did WWE forget about logic? Overall decent show. I don't hate it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Star of the show was Owens. The guy is killing it right now from putting on MOTN at EC and MITB to being involved in the best segments on Raw. Can't wait for him to win the US title.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Great RAW*



gabrielcev said:


> It was one of the worst RAWs I ever seen, not even exaggerating. Lesnar and Powerbomb to MGK were nice but could not save it.


Is it? Only thing I caught last night was the Lesnar segment and I just got done watching the Owens segment. I guess I'm good then lol.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

First time in a long time I watch RAW live so I couldn't fast forward or anything so I gotta say it was actually pretty solid


Loving Seth's reign and the downfall of his empire storyline going on.

Owens running shit.

All matches were pretty good.

Brock return and Seth's reaction = priceless


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

Vårmakos said:


> he mispronounced his own name


He tattood a cow on his arm and he looks like his parents are siblings. Cut him some slack.

WHO WANTS A PIECEA KEVIN OWIN!!!!


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Every segment continued or started a feud, backstage segments made sense - good raw all around.

I even liked the Miz-Show-Ryback-thing, which surprised me myself.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

Bawk Leisure putting in that work!

Next time they should just carry his ass to the ring and end the show. Or better yet, put an ISDN line in his home and let him do the show from his home. Vince, you...fucking ******.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well given the negative chemistry he and Lana have I don't think it's working.


They have no chemistry at all, but they are also doing absolutely nothing with their characters either. At MITB Ziggler didn´t even acknowledge her during his entrance. Now he lost to Owens. They put the hottest (literally and figuratively) manager with Ziggler and he loses his first two big matches. 

The backstage explanation of Vince fucking with the relationship of Rusev&Lana is the only one that makes any sense.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Owens merking the fuck outta MGK and Show trying to merk Miz, Orton turning into the Mountain to batter the fuck outta Sheamus...these things were a highlight


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Seth Rollins owned RAW tonight.

Was pretty good overall, I think,


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rollins killed it
owens did two
ambrose did three
Lesnar is the best booked guy since cena
zigglers and lana's kiss didn't look as akward, uh oh. In a couple of weeks it might be tongue on tongue, then rusev kills him irl
the most important segment, miz getting that clean win. They never should've made rollins a chicken heel. He should have always been the arrogant athletic guy. Miz Is a chicken heel prototype.
They're trying to build to something huge for Paige and the bellas. Are One Of the Bellas Leaving soon? Use it as a vehicle for a nxt call up?
if bray wyatt succeeds in fleshing out reigns as a dedicated family man who the crowd embraces and it leads to the crowd going wild for him beating Brock at summerslam , then wyatts had a hof career already

Overall it dragged for me in places, orton and sheamus but not bad.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Fasted forwarded through it, saw Barrett segment, yet again disappointed, saw Paige segments, yet again disappointed.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Rollins expression when Lesnar's music hit honestly had me in stitches I re-watched it about 5 times! That and when Lesnar was staring through him in the ring and Seth couldn't even look up at him. :lol He was shaking, he sold it so well it actually made me laugh!

Overall the show was rather average, I didn't post anything after MITB but I am far from happy with Sheamus having the briefcase so there is that.

Kevin Owens is easily the MVP right now, putting on 2 consecutive MOTYC and then another great Raw match with Ziggler was also great. His awesome on the mic aswell and his demeanor as a badass is so good.

Am enjoying Neville at the moment to, he was good again tonight and very fast paced and bring high energy.

Not interested one bit in the IC title right now, 3 superstars I really don't like especially Ryback and fucking BigShow.

Wyatt cannot be taken serious, as much as I love his act etc it is just so hard to listen to him go on and take what he says as serious. I am interested to see how they book his feud with Reigns but cannot see Reigns losing this.

Ambrose is just awesome, his out of the title picture unfortunately now so I have no idea where that leaves him. I hope I am wrong but I cannot see him winning the title for a long while.

The ending was awesome cause Brock was there but otherwise a very underwhelming way to bring Brock back considering the circumstances he left on when he did after Mania. Would have like to see him F5 Rollins or something it just seemed to relaxed after he went out wanting to murder someone.

But is so good to have him back and can't wait to see what the next few months have install for us with Lesnar etc.

Overall pretty average show but Brock appearing is a huge positive for me.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Any show that has Kane and Big Show in two separate matches taking up time from the younger stars is a pile of crap in my book.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Kane beat Randy Orton ohh yeahhhhh. Kane is the best.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Kevin Owens delivered.
Seth Rollins delivered.
Bray Wyatt delivered.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

southrnbygrace said:


> Any show that has Kane and Big Show in two separate matches taking up time from the younger stars is a pile of crap in my book.


Don't watch it then. I turnn off the TV everytime when Ambrose has a match


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

Great promos from HHH and Seth tonight. Although for me the best line was Ryback... "I just got Miz all over me!"


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> That and when Lesnar was staring through him in the ring and Seth couldn't even look up at him. :lol He was shaking, he sold it so well it actually made me laugh!


Jeah man, that was so fucking awesome. :lol Loved it.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

That opening promo from Rollins :banderas burning those Cavs


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

good promo by Rollins, but Ambrose and his sit in is so 90s and has been done to death.
I like Sheamus, solid in the ring and decent on the mic but what a typical wwe fuckery end to the match
J&J security are hilarious, as is R-Truth

Owens is great on the micand his match with Ziggler was great and owens winning clean.

Orton is awful in the ring, walking through his dull matches and the sheamus interference was so predictable its beyond a joke.
Big Show zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz more wwe crap.
Reigns next to be the one to keep the burial of wyatt going, sadly.
MGK needs to start eating the anorexic prick.
The 6 man tag was only good in keeping nevilles momentum going.
And about figgin time they got brock back, along with the genius that is Paul Heyman


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Owens power bombing Vanilla Ice was the highlight of the show for me. I changed the channel when VI started performing and luckily changed it back over in time to see stick boy trying to shake KO's hand.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

The final hour saved what was being a TERRIBLE Raw. When I saw Randy Orton against Kane....Oh my god, if you fucking TRY to offer a shit bigger than that, you just wouldn't be able to do it.

And Battleground will be awful apart from Lesnar/Rollins, I don't like Bray Wyatt, I don't think he can have a good match with Roman and oh my god Orton vs Sheamus will be boring as hell and no, I don't want Owens/Cena III because I think Cena will win again.

I'm depressed.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Fighter Daron said:


> The final hour saved what was being a TERRIBLE Raw. When I saw Randy Orton against Kane....Oh my god, if you fucking TRY to offer a shit bigger than that, you just wouldn't be able to do it.
> 
> And Battleground will be awful apart from Lesnar/Rollins, I don't like Bray Wyatt, I don't think he can have a good match with Roman and oh my god Orton vs Sheamus will be boring as hell and no, I don't want Owens/Cena III because I think Cena will win again.
> 
> I'm depressed.


You know not liking someone doesen't mean they won't have a good match with someone. That's some logic their. I don't like Cena does not mean he dosen't have good matches.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> You know not liking someone doesen't mean they won't have a good match with someone. That's some logic their. I don't like Cena does not mean he dosen't have good matches.


Yeah, that's why I said "I don't think" because it's, you know, like my opinion, man. I don't like Bray's inring skills, that's the thing.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton's wrestled Kane on and off since bloody 2004....end the torture already WWE


----------



## BestInTheWorld1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Cena always has great matches when he is given time and has someone in there who can pull it out of him like Punk, Owns, HBK, Bryan


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> Orton's wrestled Kane on and off since bloody 2004....end the torture already WWE


They just need to get rid of Kane and Big Show. They've been workhorses but they have legit wrestled everyobdy on the roster and nobody wants to see them anymore.


----------

